# Why I do NOT knit sweaters for myself



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.

I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.

This is the first time I have ever thought these exact thoughts. I wonder if, having finally had them and 'said' them publicly, I might now really get moving and lose some excess bagage?


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, Jessica-Jean, I am with you! I hate to make things for myself too, for exactly the same reason.
The first garment I made for myself was a cardigan sweater. Just plain jane, but I put some pretty buttons on it and wore it to work.
The second cardigan I made was for my sister, but it turned out to be my size, so I kept it. I still need buttons for it.
I love the pattern you linked. Go for it and quit being worried about your size.
One quite heavy set woman I worked with had knit herself a sweater, and I was very impressed, this was before I began knitting. I have noticed, that I am much more aware of my being overweight than anyone else is. Just make it for yourself and for once, pamper yourself, you deserve it!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

i find that there are not many patterns out there for us Big Beautiful Women. Frequently I find an amazing pattern that I would love to have only to discover that the pattern cannot be made in my size...and i am not the same size for top and bottom...pants and the like i wear "regular" sizes but tops i need "plus" sizes, and this is after a nearly 50 pound weight loss. so i continue to not make things for myself and just dream about the day i can make myself something


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

It would be my luck that as soon as I finished one in my size, I would finally be taken off this medication and start losing weight. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, Jessica-Jean, there's a school of thought that the first step is to articulate your issue to yourself in so many words and own it, and the second step is to share it with other people.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Following the principle that if you wash your car it will rain, knit yourself a sweater that fits you now. Maybe the law of the Universe will cause you to lose the weight and leave your sweater an orphan. Perhaps that would be a small price to pay!

Then you could unravel the fat sweater and make two smaller ones!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

It's a beautiful sweater. Go for it!

I've used that same mindset to justify not buying expensive clothing for myself. I figure that if I do buy something expensive, by the time I get to wear it more than once I'll have lost weight and it will be too big. However, I've been using this theory for over 10 years.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well wishes to you Jessica J. I know the 'extra baggage' that a lot of us carry is just a neverending story. I like to look at pictures of lovely things and imagine that they would look just as good on me. I've disappointed myself more than once, but as long as I can knit I will seek out that illusive dream.
It is admirable that you are 'going public'. May you have success in any endeavor that you might choose.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I don't know if you crochet or not, but Doris Chan has a terrific book called Everyday Sweaters which all come in bust sizes from 32 to 50. They are all crocheted from the top down in a very 'forgiving' shell pattern that stretches where it needs to, and she gives very clear directions for large-cup adjustments. I just bought a copy because I saw two of the sweaters on Ravelry and then realized they were in the same book, and then got the book from the library, and... well, I'm about to start on one of the variations. I haven't knitted or crocheted anything for myself for similar reasons to yours--very well-endowed for my size--in years but I am tired of not doing anything for myself.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well Jessica-Jean,
Save me a seat on that plane. Maybe if we go to the airport..they can lose our" excessive baggage"..they lose everything else.
If it was only that easy.
I get so discouraged...and have a snack to think it through.

Oh well...
Linda


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

You sound like you're ready to get healthy. Listen to your body.
Here's what worked for me:
After a bout with diverticilutis in January, I lost weight and then decided that I wanted to keep losing weight and started exercising. I feel better and have more energy.
You'd think that caring for and riding my horse would be exercise enough, but it isn't it. This 61 y/o body isn't going to do hard exercising, but I started doing the exercises I learned in physical therapy for my broken foot. Then slowly added repetitions, more exercises and strong resistance bands. I exercise on the bed instead of the floor; it's softer so my back doesn't hurt. Wine bottles make great weights but use white wine in case they break -- 2 1/2 # per bottle. Now I do 20 to 25 minutes every morning. Plus I cut out much of the junk food, eat a lot more vegetables and fruit. I count calories during the week and don't worry about the weekends (just don't over-indulge). 
I met my goal. I step on the scale every morning to be sure I'm still there. I didn't get rid of the "old lady" jiggly skin, but I can get back into clothes I wore 3 years ago.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> Jessica-Jean, I don't know if you crochet or not, but Doris Chan has a terrific book called Everyday Sweaters which all come in bust sizes from 32 to 50. They are all crocheted from the top down in a very 'forgiving' shell pattern that stretches where it needs to, and she gives very clear directions for large-cup adjustments. I just bought a copy because I saw two of the sweaters on Ravelry and then realized they were in the same book, and then got the book from the library, and... well, I'm about to start on one of the variations. I haven't knitted or crocheted anything for myself for similar reasons to yours--very well-endowed for my size--in years but I am tired of not doing anything for myself.


Everyday Crochet: Wearable Designs Just for You is the name of the book--googled it and it came up on Amazon. Sizes go up to 52"-3XL


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Horsewoofie: How sweet. That is going to be a beautiful gift. Knitting a plus size sweater is a lot more work than a size 10!


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm knitting this sweater for my plus-size niece. I bought her a bling long sleeve t-shirt to go under it. Sweater's coming along great, in a pink/cream homespun. It'll be her Christmas present.
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-flatteringJacket.html?noImages=


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

MaryMargaret, you got that right. I knit her mom two vests in less time that I've spent on half of Missy's sweater! But I know she'll like it, especially since it's pink.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Go for it!!! A pound a week; lose it slowly.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I know just how you feel Jessica Jean,i have knit myself sweaters only to try them on ,and then spent all day pulling them back ,because I look like the side of a house,then i realised that if I knit myself something in 4ply or similar it didn't look so bad,the thickness of the wool made me look bigger,and I certainly felt huge,I'm a 16/18 uk size with wobbly bits all over,so you have plenty of sisters,go for it make yourself something pretty.

Big is Beautiful. love Gladys xx


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I knitted my sister a sweater when she was pregnant and it streched so much in the wash that I unpicked it and crocheted a BED SPREAD for my daughter. So go ahead knit your sweater. IF you loose weight just unpick it and knit it smaller. Meantime look great and stand proud.
ps. The only sweater I knitted myself was a complicated pattern in pure wool -- and it shrunk in the first wash!!!Only knit small items now.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I made myself a sweater. I too am 6 feet tall and overweight. I've told family members that I will put buttons on my sweater when I lose enough weight that it will close around my butt. Until then I wear it open.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi folks,

A few years ago after my husband died following a long illness I suddenly realised I'd stacked on the weight and decided to do something positive about it.
I'd had two knee replacements and used that excuse for not getting out much - but then a friend talked me into a regular walk every Wednesday. We'd chat away as we walked for over an hour each week and then we both suddenly realised the bonus that we were slowly losing weight! So I stepped up the number of walks per week and before I knew it I was walking every day - believe me, its as addictive as needing that extra cup of coffee! 
My walk takes me along a fairly quiet road that winds its way up to a waterfall where I stop and enjoy the view before heading back home again. A cup of tea and I'm ready to sit down with knitting or sewing projects.
Now if only there was a way I could hang a ball of wool from a bag around my neck I'd be able to knit and walk at the same time!!! (LOL)
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it is brave of you to share with us here on this forum I think the first question you need to address is.....what does the extra weight protect you from????Until you really delve deeply into this question....losing weight might be difficult. I only say this because yrs ago I was the therapist that assisted the clients who failed lap band surgery. They wanted to lose the extra weight but when they then attracted attention, would gain the weight back because it was actually protecting them. I wish you the best and just thought I would add this...


----------



## Janelise (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Jessica-Jean,
6 months ago I weighed almost 180 lbs. I had some blood tests done and discovered I was type 2 diabetic! I took myself in hand, dieted, lost 40 lbs, I attend an exercise class (circuit - hard work & designed for diabetics as well as others wanting to get fit) and I feel FANTASTIC. All the things that should be low - blood sugar, cholesterol etc are all down and well controlled and I am fitter than I have been in many years. Jessica-Jean, I am 70 and if I can do it, you surely can. I truly believe you have to do it for yourself, not anyone else, and the mental/emotional side of being fit and fin (pun) rather than fat and feeling useless, is worth anyone's weight in gold! Do it now whilst you are young and can enjoy many years of feeling good!!! Then knit those sweaters for yourself.


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, Jessica-Jean. I can sympathize with you - I, too am quite large. But beauty is not just in what we see on the outside. Inside you are truly beautiful - we see that every day when you are constantly helping others, amid whatever trials you have in your own life. We are truly grateful for you. Sometimes we are too hard on ourselves. Others don't really care about our body size - and if they do, then they are not worth having as friends, unless they are trying to help you be healthier.
You are worth the effort to knit that beautiful sweater, whether or not you lose the weight. Carol Feller will help you make it fit well. Just go for it and show yourself and the rest of the world that YOU ARE WORTH IT!


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean dear, I say go for it. Make that beautiful cardi to treat yourself. My hat is off to you for sharing this. All of us who struggle with this issue know about the frustration and pain. You are not alone! Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## charity43 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Jessica, I know what you mean. I've tried endless diets but at the end of the day the weight creeps back! I have however found a solution*** I've been using Paul McKenna Think yourself slim book and CD bought from Amazon Books (£2.81) and it is amazing. No counting calories, eat what you want, GUILT FREE way of losing weight and it WORKS. AMAZING. The weight is dropping off easily and it's so easy. I highly recommend this way of losing weight for life. You just have to listen to the 20 minute CD everyday, that simple. You will feel inside and outside amazing. Try it. Hope it works for you too.
Good luck x


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some excess baggage that I'd like to lose, too! If it could go to lost and found, I wouldn't be looking for it!


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jessica Jean I say make and enjoy a sweater,you deserve something beautiful and when the weight goes away give the sweater to someone else who will love it as much as you do


----------



## pcrossett (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing-both the comment and the sweater pattern. It looks great! I love pockets.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean: Since I know you are beautiful on the inside, I'm sure it shows on the outside. If you truly wish to remove the "excess baggage" you know where to find the help you may need, just go slow. I think you should make that beautiful sweater for yourself, if you lose some baggage, you can remake the sweater or gift it to charity and make yourself a new one!


----------



## kimberknit (Jun 8, 2012)

I was also looking at the sweater you linked. she is a great designer, and its a beautiful sweater for all shapes and sizes. I knit my first sweater from Ysolda Teague's "Little Red in the City. She up sized each and every pattern and they are modeled on real women. finally gave me the courage and the know how to do it. And really, where else are us real women going to find beautiful sweaters, hand knit and made for our bodies? you can't beat a garment that is tailored to your exact needs. We are all like our handknits 'One of a Kind'!


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean. I understand completetly. Last year I knit two sweaters for myself and just finished another. About three months ago I joined Weight Watchers and am already down 20+ pounds. I'll gladly give away the sweaters that I made and hope I find a large women who will enjoy wearing them. Next sweater will be a size or two smaller. I enjoyed knitting the sweaters and that's how I'm looking at it.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I'm almost 6' (over 5' 11", but I've lost some height with age). I have just started back to the gym and I am really hoping to lose the weight and keep it off this time. And I have not knit myself a sweater for the exact same reason. I have a couple that I knit years ago when I was much smaller. I have lost the weight before but gained it back. I think exercise is the answer for me I just need to stick with it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Maybe this is "it", Jessica-Jean. Perhaps this is just the thing to get you going. Life seems to be a constant "Oh, I shouldn't eat this" thought for many of us, I'm afraid. I am NOT tall or large boned (I'm five foot nuthin' and rounded. I wouldn't be overweight it I could just grow UPWARD about 6 inches). I don't have the number of pounds you say you need to lose but never seem to get that "By God, this is it" determination it takes to make the changes necessary to get it done.

Are you on lots of medications, also? I am. For once I'd like a medication which has the side effect of "sudden weight loss". Several of my medications warn that is a side effect; instead, I get the side effects of headache, hot flashes and hives. Mood swings are not a side effect, they are brought on by stepping on the scale.

I make cardigans and jackets for myself (that's a lie, I START cardigans and jackets for myself but don't get around to finishing them because I know they're gonna make me look short and round) but am constantly knitting adorable things for babies and little kids because I want them to have cute things and besides, did you ever hear a baby ask, "Does this make me look fat?"

I looked at the sweater. I can see why you like it. I hope it is the push you need to accomplish your goal. You've said it here.....and you know we are all supportive so...........you go, girl! I'm betting you can do it. I KNOW you can knit and I believe you can do this, too!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

The Knit Swirl pattern is not a sweater, but does look as if it would look nice on all sizes. You can find it on face book with lots of extra pics. I have ordered it, but it has not arrived, yet.


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

I looked at the sweater, its gorgeous . . .I think it would be nice on a woman of any size, honestly. It sounds like you have much knitting experience, so I say make one for yourself now, when you are smaller, just make another. I have a lot of pounds I'd like to shed, I'm just not going to put hand knit sweaters, clothes I design, on hold until I'm that "perfect size". We ALL deserve nice things, that includes you my dear.


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, the sweater is absolutely beautiful and I think you should go ahead and make it. Don't wait until you lose weight, just enjoy the now. If you are like the most of us we have good intentions but go on for years still trying to drop pounds that we never seem to be able to shed? Just make that new sweater and enjoy it!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I love it, it is really pretty!


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

HI Jessica- Jean. I can't talk about overweight because I was always slim, but my mom once had a major problem with gaining weight. She tried everything and nothing worked. One day she sat down and told my dad....You know what? It isn't my body...it's my brain, but I'm going to fix it. Not that she knitted herself a sweather allthoug she was a fabolous knitter, she bought herself a new pair of pants the size she used to wear before and hung them on the fridge.She stopped eating salty snacks and drinking pop and It worked for her.
I find it very brave of you to adress such a personal problem out in the open and I'm sure it wasn't easy. But I know one thing....YOU CAN DO IT !!!
All my best wishes goes out to you.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

Greeting Jessica Jean, I empathize with you ... I'm on the opposite end of that spectrum, 5 foot tall and just as wide, I make sweaters for others including my 4X son, but not myself. I don't want to look any wider than I already do.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Knit yourself the sweater now; when you lose your extra weight, you can unravel it and reuse the yarn, if you choose to.


Regarding the weight issue, do you feel healthy at this weight? If you do, then learn to love your size. If not, then start with baby steps- walking a little more each day, substituting a few pieces of fruit for other snacks. I am on weightwatchers and at the rate I am losing my weight, I will be ninety by the time I get to my target weight. But, I feel so much better now than when I was eating out of control.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean - celebrate yourself!! Be the beautiful person NOW that you think you might be later. I have put on a lot of weight since my husband died. Feeling sorry for myself, I kept thinking something salty would make me feel better. It didn't, so I ate some more. My daughter started taking me shopping and buying lovely things that fit me now. I have stopped covering up this body because it is not as ugly as I thought it was. Buy the yarn and a pair of pants or skirt to match in the size you are now. And we are looking forward to pictures of the beautiful Jessica-Jean. The real Jessica-Jean - the one we have all grown to love.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I understand completely !! I took the plunge last year and made myself one--its not the best looking sweater in the world but I proved to myself that I would make it and wear it and I did. I knit for a charity most of the time but I've got yarn to make another one for lil ole me !! Do it for yourself not what others think.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,
I always think it's best to live in the here and now, meaning in the present. Any number of things might happen, some good some not so, that would render that sweater unwearable. You deserve to use your gift to bless yourself for a change. Make that sweater and let tomorrow take care of itself!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I ended up in the ER with congestive heart failure and whilst there was found to have type 2 diabetes. I was put on 2,000 calories a day (I was amazed how much food I had been eating compare to what I could now have. I lost 50 lbs and feel great, my knee don't hurt anymore. I still have some of the baggy skin left though, working on that.

If I were you I would knit the sweater for your self, it is very lovely, and when you loose your extra weight, use it as a robe in the winter with a knitted tie/belt, or keep it and say look at what I used to weigh and look at me now.

You have a family here to support you in your weigh loss as well as knitting. I am sure that we are all willing to help you in your quest for slimness.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Jessica-Jean: I hope you will start living your life for the person you are now, rather than wait until you see whether you become that person you hope to in the future. Make yourself something beautiful. If you lose the weight, give it away and make something else beautiful in the new size. In fact, start a tradition: give the big sweater to someone else who hopes to lose weight. If she succeeds, she can pass it on. Call it the This is Your Life sweater.
A few years ago, I lost 50#. Three decades of hand-knit sweaters now swam on me. One of the instructors from my yarn shop was able to open the seams, cut inches from each side and sew them back together, for an amazingly inexpensive price . The sweaters fit better than they had in years, since they had stretched over time. The best part? More incentive to keep the weight off, since they can't be made big again!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Now wait a moment. Just because we happen to be large ladies, that doesn't mean we can't still have beautiful things. It takes a bit more work, but aren't wee worth it? When we don't have nice things for ourselves aren't we telling ourselves that we are "unworthy"? Are we little kids having to sit in the corner until we learn how to "Be Good"? n Perhaps if we pampered ourselves a little, with a few nice things, we might feel better about ourselves and thus find it a bit easier to reach our goals, no matter what those goal might be.

Yes, a lot of work goes into lovely knit things, but look at it this way: If you knit that lovely sweater in a large size, you will not only have the joy of wearing it yourself and looking lovely in it, but you will have the extra joy of blessing another large lady with it when you do drop down a size or three! Then maybe she will feel better about herself and find it just a tad bit easier to reach her goals? How much better than that can it get?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

It is nice to see that you are joining us again here on KP. What about knitting yourself a comfy Kimono style wrap jacket/sweater? When or if you lost the weight you would still be able to wear the sweater because of the style.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean
Me too! My policy life-long and it sucks! 

Lately I've started taking more care of myself, with make-up and so on. That really makes a difference, when I look after myself I like myself better. And I firmly believe that you have to LIKE yourself AS YOU ARE before you can lose weight.

I've already lost 16lbs and have no fixed goal, just when I feel ready to stop.

Many of us - I'm one - would love to be tall like you because it's always more elegant than being a butterball!

I hope you make the sweater and enjoy every stitch of it!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, like you, I would rather knit or crochet items for others. I could not attempt a sweater for myself, because from my shoulders down to waist I am a "Large". From my waist to my knees I am Extra OS (oversize). I would need a pattern that would "cover a multitude of sins". And they dont make those.


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

It is difficult to find plus size pattern like you I am plus size, hope you go for it. When the sweater becomes to big for look around for a plus size friend I would image she would love to have a sweater. A fellow knitter told me find a pattern that fits you great and then blend in different pattern like cable etc. keeping in mind that amount of stitches and measurement true to the pattern that fits. Then you'll have success everytime with fit. Love to see your finished project! PS I mostly only knit scarves for myself.


----------



## Mgroz (Mar 26, 2012)

It seems like many other knitters face the same weight issues that you have voiced. Just as other knitters have said there are lovely patterns for larger women and maybe making the one you linked is a good start. Go for it! All the models make everything look great but they don't look great on all women. Just like clothes come in sizes to fit larger women....
I've only been knitting for a few months again but everything I've made is for someone else. But I am know making a sweater vest for myself and cna't wait to see it done. Go ahead, make something for yourself as you are... It never works to buy the skinny jeans and hang them on your closet door as an incentive to lose weight... Good luck, post it when you are done!


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Jessica-Jean thank you for sharing what is in your heart, I know that it is difficult. When you are tall you already have to alter every pattern you make. Even in shawls, the cute little shawlettes don't do the job, a full shawl is needed. Make yourself something that you love out of yarn that you love, and enjoy. God bless you.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> I'm knitting this sweater for my plus-size niece. I bought her a bling long sleeve t-shirt to go under it. Sweater's coming along great, in a pink/cream homespun. It'll be her Christmas present.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-flatteringJacket.html?noImages=


I made this for myself in autumn coloured mohair. I get compliments every time I wear it and it is so warm


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely idea!


knitterlin said:


> Jessica-Jean: I hope you will start living your life for the person you are now, rather than wait until you see whether you become that person you hope to in the future. Make yourself something beautiful. If you lose the weight, give it away and make something else beautiful in the new size. In fact, start a tradition: give the big sweater to someone else who hopes to lose weight. If she succeeds, she can pass it on. Call it the This is Your Life sweater.
> A few years ago, I lost 50#. Three decades of hand-knit sweaters now swam on me. One of the instructors from my yarn shop was able to open the seams, cut inches from each side and sew them back together, for an amazingly inexpensive price . The sweaters fit better than they had in years, since they had stretched over time. The best part? More incentive to keep the weight off, since they can't be made big again!


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dear Jessica-Jean I am so glad to have you back - you were missed. You can add my name to the list of members to the club. I get to a certain point and then eat myself back up again, and realized what I was doing, thanks to you. Plan to take a looong look and this and decide what to do about it. Good luck


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

I totally understand what you are saying Jessica-Jean. I have also rationalized making/buying clothes for myself as I figured if I ever lose the many,many extra pounds I am carrying nothing would fit me then and it would be a waste of money/time. I wish you the best of luck in losing the weight you want - I know first hand that this is one of the hardest things to do. Have a great day.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I, too, know exactly how you feel. I also haven't bought sweaters for myself in years. I rationalized at age 55 that women that "old" couldn't lose weight because of our slowing-down metabolism. Finally bought myself several pirs of nice pants in November (at no small price) instead of Walmart. Might as well do something nice for myself , I thought. 

Well, now I'm 68 and have a 50th HS class reunion coming up - which I normally wouldn't go to, but this seemed like a biggie. And after years of looking at photographs a and saying "who's that fat lady standing there?" I decided I had to lose weight ( and besides, my expensive pants were getting tight on me! Oh no, Mr. Bill!). So, after a lifetime of serial dieting, I joined Weight Watchers and the YMCA. Since Jan have lost 30 pounds -- expensive pants be da---d, and hoping to lose 30 more before the big weekend in Sept. So this week I'm ramping up the exercise. 

So here's what I decided to do about knitting for myself. Because I am such a slow knitter, I will knit a sweater in the size I am going for. More incentive, I think, to stay on my program. As for you, go for it, no matter what your size! Large women should not be deprived of pretty clothes, and that sweater is lovely!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Jessica Jean, after knitting and crocheting for all those years you deserve a sweater for your self, (I'm a pretty big woman too) and because of that I made myself a Kimono sweater last year which ended up too big and sleeves too long. Therefore only addressing the pattern issue and not your size, I think there would be a pattern better suited to large women than RAVI, I think the circular band around the shoulders will accent the width of the sweater and not be flattering. Keep looking for a pattern and knit it for you. Love for all your help when I was learning my way thru this wonderful craft. d


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

with out going into too much detail I feel the same way.... questions of what if I put all this work into it and then it doesn't fit... here are some facts... it takes a good year to loose 50 to 60 pounds the "right" way... and it looks like that sweater would be fine as the weight comes off.. I can tell you from experiance that nothing feels better than to have something you love not fit any more.. When I lost my weight I gave away all my clothes.. now some of the weight is coming back on I either have to buy more clothes or cut back and loose whats creeping on... I don't plan on buying more clothes...LOL my problem now is not being active enough. I have a very quiet job right now.. plus side is I can get lots of knitting in... down side I'm not burning any calories...


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Jessica-Jean, You should knit the pattern for yourself and wear it, remember us big girls are real women not stick insects. I am top heavy and have dieted, lost weight bottom half but did'nt budge an inch at the top. I have just knit myself a soft pink shrug to go with a summer dress and it looks great. Knit that sweater, team it up with smart trousers or skirt, it will look great.I had occasion to visit my doctor(rare visit) and they have a Well Women clinic which my doctor insited I visit and I had to fill in forms and get weighed, the nurse said I could do to lose a couple of stone (28ish pounds) I left choking with laughter because the nurse telling me quite unkindly to lose weight was five times my size and hung over the chair she was sat on in rolls of fat,I felt like a really slim person and I still smile when I think of it. Tessa28


----------



## cardigirl (Jun 23, 2012)

I HIGHLY recommend Weight Watchers! I have been a life time member at goal for almost 4 years (this August will be my thinaversary 4year mark) and attend meetings EVERY Monday morning (this morning, in fact). I have learned how to eat healthy and make good choices and still eat the things I love. It is NOT a diet, it is a life style. I won't bore you with my story, it is different from most, with not a whole lot of weight to lose, but the program works for so many people, trying to lose 15 lbs to my good friend that lost 109 lbs! Give it a try or give it a try again. Have a great Monday!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, You have been so helpful to so many of us. I am glad to see you finally think of you for a change. The sweater is very nice and if you like it, go for it. I, as well as so many of us have already testified, also have a weight problem. Some of it is medications, some physical limittions but mostly lack of self esteem. The first two I have no control over but I am working on the third.

I agree with those that say knit the sweater and when you lose enough weight give it away or unravel it. When you feel pretty life is easier to cope with.

Whatever you do, know we love and support you. Edith M


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't knit for myself (sweaters, anyway)because I don't like to wear them... I wear vests, I wear long-sleeve blouses, I wear sweatshirts, but maybe because of the hair on my arms and my waist length long hair, I have never liked wearing knits on my arms....
and I've made a lot of pullover vests for myself... but my daughters are my sweater girls, so I try out the patterns for them.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, you should celebrate the fact that you are alive. It does not matter the size on the outside. The people who love you would cheer you on if you took on a weight loss plan, but we would also cheer you on if you chose to make a sweater for yourself and learn to love the person you are! Life is too short to keep thinking "some day if I lose this weight". It may happen, and it may not, but one way or the other, you should love yourself and cherish yourself and give to yourself. I think it would be the perfect thing for you to do---like buying a dress you know you will never wear but you love it and want it. If, after you knit that sweater you lose weight or decide it is just not for you, fold it, put it in a beautiful box with a ribbon on it and put it in the closet. When and if you lose, then open your gift to yourself, and say "This one is for you my dear!"

I have a "someday" dress haning in a bag in my closet. I bought it after my husband died. It is the most beautiful royal purple empire line in a size 8. I got down to the size 8, but, then I realized I would never wear that---where would I go that I would ever wear it? But, there it is, too small now for me to wear if I had a place to wear it, but, it is mine and I love it and sometimes I just take it out and dream of one day wearing to to a "fancy dress ball". I will never get rid of it, and when I am gone and my kids are going through things and they come across that dress, they will say "She really was a basket case". LOL and Hahaha and giggle giggle SNORT


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Knit that sweater and enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Jessica-Jean- that is a very pretty sweater. Just go for it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I have to admit....... being a few pounds overweight - sweaters make me look even larger, and I avoid wearing them.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean you are a true inspiration to so many of us, please take the time to pamper yourself and make the sweater!!! If you loose weight so be it, if you maintain your current weight, so be it. YOU DESERVE TO BE CUDDLED YARN.

After reading most of the posts on this thread, I agree completely, *life is for living and enjoying*. You my dear friend (although we have never met) are an inspiration to all of us who know you. You have touched so many of us with you gentle quiet advice.

My question and challenge to you and all of us who are not the size we want to be is, how can we work together to help each other meet our own private goals. Instead of a KAL (Knit A Long for our newbies) have a LAL (Loose A Long??). If we can learn to knit lace, or cables, or colorways, or shawls, or teddy bears, or..... together, maye we can become what we want to be together.

Anyone interested?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Maybe you haven't found the right pattern for yourself that will fit, Jessica. Have you seen these patterns: http://www.vermontfiberdesigns.com/patterns/women/? They go up to a pretty large person. I've knit three of them now, and I'm a short, large woman and they fit quite well. You've also knit enough to know how to tweak them to fit you.


----------



## MargueriteC (Jun 13, 2012)

I too am guilty of having lots of talent but not applying it to myself. Why? I don't know. I seem to have more excuses to not do for myself than to do. Is this a culture thing that is drummed into us at a young age? Well, at 58 I think I can start breaking a few of these restraining. I'm not getting any younger and its about time I started making things for myself. Guess all I needed was a little nudge. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

The sweater is lovely! I'm not sure I have the skill to knit it, but if I see the pattern I will buy it and put it on my "to do" list! Thanks so much for sharing! You are a gem!

I wish you good luck on losing weight--it's not easy! I've always been skinny small-boned and short until recently and now, as my grandmother announced one day after shopping, "My size doesn't fit me any more!" Of course she blamed it on the manufactures changing the sizing. I'm blaming mine on being inactive. I need to walk more. I am encouraged with what others have said in this discussion. I am motivated and I hope you are too! We can do it!!! the 50th anniversary of my h.s. graduation is this year and the activites are in Aug. I have a goal.....! 

Thank you for all your encouragement and sharing on KP!

Hugs, g


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the same way. Been doing other things for gifts, but have all kinds of plans for sweaters. If only the weight would "just fall off" like some of the diets say. Haha


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> ...


Jessica Jean

Please, don't beat yourself up. Enjoy each day and see what you can do without too much pain to enhance your Life.
Think of the fabulous Paintings by Rubens. Voluptuous, fluffy, very fluffy Women are depicted and they look marvelous.

Like yourself as you are. Show off how tall you truly stand.
Many envy you for your heights. Someone who is
5' tall would love to trade with you.
As to your weight, do not go crazy dieting. Cut back just a little
on calorie intake and slowly a few bumps will melt away.
Wish you a happy Life wrapped in pretty Shawls.


----------



## chrysson (Dec 9, 2011)

Life is short. Make the sweater.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Dear Jessica-Jean, That was a very brave post about knitting sweaters for yourself. You can lose the weight. Just take it slowly - eat a little less all day long and move around a little more. If you aren't used to exercise, just go out for little walks. Not only will walking tone your muscles, it will lift your spirits - at least it does for me. Good luck to you! It takes gumption, but you have it or you wouldn't have posted the note about your sweater-knitting.

Sincerely,
Jenny


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, we are not skinny model size...DO NOT let that stop you from wearing something pretty! I am wearing woman size 22 and not short, so people do see me and remember me. So, if I wanted to take the kids, grands to the water park I went, in a suit, and had as much fun (worried I might get stuck in a tube but never did) as they did. Ice skating, hiking, up and down the field at ball games...and nobody said a word! 
Make that sweater in your favorite color, wear it with pride. And should the Earth shift magnetic poles and we both lose weight, wear that sweater wrapped up around you with all the love you put into it!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

OH my! Its like reading MY story reading yours. I am big also... just lost 35 lbs but still have 70 to go. Last month I decided the hell with it and I am now knitting a lace short sleeve cardigan... I used the largest size measurements on the pattern... I just took it off the needle to try it on and its is HUGE on me... I'm knitting with a cotton/flax yarn and am hoping it shrinks a little when blocked. If it does I will be so happy... its the first thing I have really knitted that has a fit to it. Do try to find something you like... knit it in the larger size... and wear it! I'll post a photo of it when finished... and will even be brave and have my husband take a photo of ME wearing it!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

By now you realize you are not alone, and I think that is one of the nicest features of KP. Weight Watchers is a great method for losing weight. You can do it online. 

The hardest part of any venture is the "getting around to doing it." So, sally forth, brave woman!!

You can do it. And so can I. I hope. Now where did I put that cardi pattern with the short sleeves that I thought I was too old and too fat to make......


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


That is the same reason I have given my self, too. I am BIG and making a sweater for myself would be time consuming, expensive, etc., etc., etc.. HOWEVER, I have just purchased yarn to make myself a tunic I have downloaded a pattern to knit. This will be the first time I have started a project for ME.

If I wait to lose the weight, get healthy, and all the rest, I may never have something I really want for myself.

I am 5'11" , a hundred pounds overweight and 71 years old. The weight has not changed in over 10 years, the height has been with me my whole life, and getting cloths to fit has ALWAYS been a problem.

Lose the weight? What do I do with all that extra skin? At my age, most doctors wouldn't even consider skin removal surgery, let alone do it!

SOOOO, Jessica Jean, I am gonna make that sweater ... and look at all those sweaters I have wanted in all those PLUS size book I have bought.

From one Amazon (a nickname given me by an ex-boyfriend!) woman to another .... thank you for your frankness ... it opened up what I am feeling and given me a direct path to a solution.

Lyn

:lol:


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, on this forum you are not a big woman or a small woman. We cannot see you. However, you are a valued friend. I think of you as the lady that gives wonderful advice. It would be so wonderful if you could value yourself the way that we value you. The fact that you have told all of your 'friends' about the issue makes me think that maybe you are ready to work on it. Personally, I do not care what size you may be, but I do care that you are healthy. If losing weight will improve your health then go for it. Take it slow and easy - no crash diets. Learn new ways to eat that you can live with for the rest of your life.

And, for heaven's sake, make yourself that sweater. Do the sleeves first so that if you have lost a few pounds you can make the front and back a little smaller. 

I tend to cast on a bottom up sweater a size bigger to accommodate my larger hips, decrease more than is needed for my bust size in the waist area, then increase up to the bust size. I find it makes for a more shapely sweater on my body, making me look a little more shapely.

Good luck and love to you whatever you do.

Chris


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a lovely sweater. IMHO it would look even better with more ease. I would make it oversized for myself to get the ease now, it will only drape better "when I lose weight." (I find avoiding grains, especially wheat, the most helpful thing toward that end.)


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


How absolutely striking to be six feet tall!!! Hold your head high and be proud! Maybe you are ready to get some weight off. Take baby steps, it did not come on overnight and it is not going to come off overnight. Check with your doctor! A safe way to start is stop eating EVERTYHING white! White sugar, white flour and everything they go in i.e. white bread, pasta, all desserts. Eat only whole wheat items and when you want a snack eat fruits and veggies. And if you can start walking short distances then slowly increase the distance as you can.

And start knitting that sweater!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

People who wish to lose weight are well advised to accept themselves the way they are and to make themselves look as good as possible NOW.....to feel good about themselves NOW.

Weight loss is slow, at best, and it will be a while before your beautiful new sweater is too large. When you have lost enough weight that you can't use it any longer, I don't think you'll mind!

Sending happy thoughts to someone who DESERVES to do something beautiful for herself.......
Virginia


----------



## gato54 (Mar 15, 2012)

I feel your PAIN!!!!
Have the same issue and am tring to work on both situations.


----------



## Sulla (May 25, 2011)

Here's the solution...pick up Instant Stitch software..you can get it on Amazon.com..there are 4 needlecrafts in it...run off the knitting one...there is a form where you fill in a jillion measurements, your guage and yarn, sweater style, etc. Then let 'er rip and it will spit you out the perfect fitting pattern. The software is around $20 or so...I found mine in Sam's Club for $12...but Amazon has more current versions.. Cheers! from rain soaked Fla.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I had the same mind-set. Knitted for everyone else and only a few things for myself. Only one who wore what I gave them was my granddaughter. So, now I am selfish and am knitting for myself and my granddaughter. I am no skinny minnie either, but figure I am worth it. If I lose weight, Ha!!, I will unravel it or give it to someone else. Not likely to happen. So knit yourself a sweater and wear it with pride. I get lots of compliments on my sweaters. Go for it.
Ruth


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,
That sweater is beautiful and so are you! Thank you for helping us with your knitting expertise and for sharing your story, one that applies to so many of us.
You should have that sweater-now- so get started. Enjoy every minute knitting it and then wearing it. Be well and happy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I know you can do it, once you put your mind to it. Lots of people have...

In the meantime, whatever your shape or size, you can still look nice in a handmade sweater. One thing I wouldn't do is use bulky yarns. They do add pounds! A nice lightweight yarn like a dk could produce a totally flattering sweater, if you choose the right design to knit.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> Jessica-Jean, I don't know if you crochet or not, but Doris Chan has a terrific book called Everyday Sweaters which all come in bust sizes from 32 to 50. They are all crocheted from the top down in a very 'forgiving' shell pattern that stretches where it needs to, and she gives very clear directions for large-cup adjustments. I just bought a copy because I saw two of the sweaters on Ravelry and then realized they were in the same book, and then got the book from the library, and... well, I'm about to start on one of the variations. I haven't knitted or crocheted anything for myself for similar reasons to yours--very well-endowed for my size--in years but I am tired of not doing anything for myself.


The book is "Everday Crochet". Just found it on Amazon.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up. Any garment requirement that hangs easily from the shoulders and glides past the midsection can be worked into a sweater. Skin tight sweaters don't even look good on perfect bodies. Check out knit from the top down male sweater patterns and adapt yarn and stitch to your choice. Losing weight is another issue and you are obviously an intelligent and determined person and will deal with that situation as well. Good luck! quote=Jessica-Jean]For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.

I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.

This is the first time I have ever thought these exact thoughts. I wonder if, having finally had them and 'said' them publicly, I might now really get moving and lose some excess bagage?[/quote]


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

I just wish you happiness!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, we have size and image issues going here, but we also have the issue of giving to ourselves--still after all these years of feminist struggle for our right to be! And I have to include myself here as well. I complain (to myself) that it costs too much to do anything for my big self. I did a vest several years ago for me which felt like a big deal. It was a crochet project which really did not cost that much. Then I lost about 50#. Vest is baggie now, but I still wear it as is even tho I structured it so it could be modified. Is this another example of giving to myself!

Cost can go up for nice yarns with big bodies and that becomes a legitimate factor but if I spend a chunk of money making baby sweaters for gb or socks and things for gd, why shouldn't I feel comfortable spending a some $$ on me. The size shouldn't be that much of problem since I buy clothes that can shrink and grow with me. Why not knit/crochet things that do the same!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Best wishes to you! Make something special for you. I may not have 100 pounds to lose - but good grief those extra pounds are just really hard to shake loose!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean happy to see you are back. Understand your feelings. I am 5'1and 40 pounds Overweight and zoftig to boot so Have not made myself a sweater yet either. Currently on weight watchers and exercising an hour a day zumba and walking dogs. I am 70.
Like the idea of a loose a long or exercise a long.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> horsewoofie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm knitting this sweater for my plus-size niece. I bought her a bling long sleeve t-shirt to go under it. Sweater's coming along great, in a pink/cream homespun. It'll be her Christmas present.
> ...


I made this one too, in Homespun. I get compliments on it also.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I say go for it, Jessica Jean! If you do lose weight and need a smaller size, the 2nd one will be much easier to make since you will have already made one. Good luck to you on your weight loss endeavor. Keep us posted. We're rooting for you! Just make sure you're healthy. That's the important thing.  <3


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Make the sweater Jessica Jean. You will be happy you did something for yourself. Thank you for sharing your years of knowledge with us &#9829;


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Marly Bird is a wonderful designer for plus sized knitting and crochet. Being a plus sized woman herself, she aptly teaches you how to get a great fit no matter your size or shape. She seems to be a very inspiring lady, lots of fun and knows how to look good no matter your size. You could look her up on marlybird.com, she has been published in several books and magazines. She also teaches two classes on Craftsy, "Curvy Knits-plus sized knitting". And a crochet plus sized class. As you said, not everyone is tiny even when losing weight. It's nice to know there is someone out there you can relate to and who addresses your size issues. I hope you will feel encouraged and check it out.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Just remember that today's sweater is tomorrows sweater dress. Then it will become two smaller sweaters, etc. Good look I would rather be knitting that at the gym, it is a good destresser for me, that and a large glass of unsweet tea with a lot of ice..


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> Just remember that today's sweater is tomorrows sweater dress. Then it will become two smaller sweaters, etc. Good look I would rather be knitting that at the gym, it is a good destresser for me, that and a large glass of unsweet tea with a lot of ice..


Great motto!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

flower_power said:


> It's a beautiful sweater. Go for it!
> 
> I've used that same mindset to justify not buying expensive clothing for myself. I figure that if I do buy something expensive, by the time I get to wear it more than once I'll have lost weight and it will be too big. However, I've been using this theory for over 10 years.


Me, too. On the rare occasion when I do lose weight, I gain it back. Shopping is hard - one size top, another size bottom. Sometimes I get okay with my roundness, and then I just go for really great colors.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

vpatt said:


> The Knit Swirl pattern is not a sweater, but does look as if it would look nice on all sizes. You can find it on face book with lots of extra pics. I have ordered it, but it has not arrived, yet.


I just got the yarn to knit one of these sweaters.I have the book and there are several different versions on this sweater in it. I was at one of Cat Bordhi's workshops and one of the ladies there had knitted one. Several of us tried it on and it fit all of us, Large, skinny, tall, and medium height. I suggest getting the book its by Sandra McIver. It's on at least it's second printing, the first printing flew off the shelfs. Wish me luck on knitting it I'm not that experienced of a knitter but I'm going for it.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

man o man o man. what a terrible thing 4 me 2 wake up to ... ppl worrying re: excess weight! i kno, it is a major prob 4 many ... Ma, 2 of my 3 daughters, girls' dad ...

i've always been a skinny kid, but here i am @64 worrying re: the exact opposite

i'm down to 76lbs!! dr cant figure out y

i've just begun 2 make things 4 myself after all these yrs -- @least i can make something 2 hide my bones!!!!

i feel good, i just look like total anorexic crap!

so JJ, dont feel bad. accept it. own it. it's yours

now if i could just convince myself of that

(could this just b a heads up 4 all of u coming over in Aug for the Michigan get-2gthr so i dont scare the daylights outa all of ya?? lolol)


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Just go for it, Jessica Jean. Tall, short, big, small, each one of us deserves something beautiful, something we really want to have. It will make you happy, that's all that matters.

As for the extra baggage, losing it will happen when it's supposed to. Don't let fear (fear of losing pounds, fear of the sweater not fitting, etc.) rule your life!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

you said: his is the first time I have ever thought these exact thoughts. I wonder if, having finally had them and 'said' them publicly, I might now really get moving and lose some excess bagage?
so yes, I think when we do this, it generally means you are moving in that direction. Unless you are knitting very other important things, I say try knitting for your self anyway. What the hell...if you lose the weight you can look back on it in awe at your weight loss accomplishment, or if you don't lose the weight YET, you can double wrap it around yourself for snuggling around the house in winter. Who cares? its for you. Just saying.
Wicked Mama


----------



## Robbie2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

jessica-jean: Make that beautiful sweater and wear it proudly. The sweater is so lovely, you can make it slightly snug and not button it and people will be looking in amazement at your talent and not your faults. Hey! None of us is guarenteed tomorrow....what if...planet earth suddenly stops spinning and we're all flung off into outer space, you will be wearing a lovely one-of-a-kind sweater or kicking yourself for worrying about your silly size? You get to choose which one!!

Love, Robbie2025


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I found a tunic pattern recently that I bought and I think when I get caught up on some other wip's that I will make it for myself. If I lose weight I can still wear it. It is made to wear over another top so it should be good for several pounds.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

This is so me, but I'm almost a foot shorter! I don't even like most big knits either, and knitted sweaters add inches to your silhouette. I don't even want to look in the mirror to see if they fit. And you're right....I don't want to put that much effort into the "fat clothes" I desperately want to throw away. I have one in my wardrobe, but it's a monument to despair! Maybe we should have a section on the forum called "I-will-if-you-will" knit and diet makeover. I look at this woman, who started bodybuilding at 72 http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/13/ernestine-shepard-74-year_n_644607.html but I can't see me being able to clear so much out of my life to do that. It doesn't help when you cooke for a family who loves your cooking either!
quote=Jessica-Jean]For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.

I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.

This is the first time I have ever thought these exact thoughts. I wonder if, having finally had them and 'said' them publicly, I might now really get moving and lose some excess bagage?[/quote]


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Dear dear friend, I too am overweight by at least 100 pounds. But I saw a skirt I am knitting for myself. I am worth it. YOU ARE TOO!! Its taking 10 skeins of soysilk, a very expensive skirt at $95,US. But you know what,? I think I will wear it out. I love the pattern so much. I am NOT planning on losing weight any time soon, so there you go I said it. I will knit it for the size I am today and enjoy the process and the skirt. :lol:


----------



## candygfnp (Aug 12, 2011)

OH, Jessica Jean,
I could write a book about this phenomenon!! I have been fighting that battle MY WHOLE LIFE!!! I have done it all to lose weight. I don't like to sew OR crochet OR knit anything for myself. I consider it a waste of a large amount of yarn!! Congratulations to those of you that have conquered the battle. my husband tells me that if I treated my best friend the way I treat myself...i wouldn't have a best friend!! If you find the pattern you have been looking for, buy the color you love, in the yarn you love AND DO IT!! Be kind to yourself!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, you surely have a sisterhood, here, Jessica Jean!! You can and should knit the sweater for yourself, and be happy - today's is all you are sure of. Beating yourself up about what you're NOT, sucks all the life out of today!!

I have been overweight most of my life (I'm 63). I have always KNOWN that I would lose the weight, and now I seem to be doing that. Last December I met my knee surgeon in prep for total knee replacement in February. I asked him how long I could expect the new knee to last and he said "10 to 15 years - but not at this weight." Since surgery, I have lost 45 pounds (for a total of 80 pounds from my all time high in 2009). And it has been relatively easy - I want to eat healthy - I'm not thinking of this as a diet because I have dieted before and screwed it up EVERY time - this feels like my life has changed. It feels good. 

I send good wishes to you and to all of us who have this issue.........and I ask that you all do the same for me!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

It sounds as if many of us are facing the same issues--including the issue of not knitting for ourselves. I recently started back on my treadmill and I got a pedal exerciser. I have found that I can do both and still knit at the same time, albeit much slower than the athletic women I saw at the gym. I have come to realize that I need to be comfortable with myself and my size and exercise for my health and not focus on the fact that I am not losing as much weight or as fast as I would like. I just saw the video for Lisa Shroyer's book 



 and although her book has gotten mixed reviews, I do like the premise behind the designs and the soft structures of the sweaters. She has also figured in tapering yokes, different size shoulders, etc, reducing the bulk of sweaters in area where we don't need extra fabric. I wish we had an easy answer for you. Answers such as "lose a pound a week" may not work for you--I know as an older female, my metabolism has slowed down to zero and I have had to shift my focus to "keep moving, keep moving."  Good luck to you, and do something for yourself.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a big bold and beautiful woman , I am 65 and I know I am never going to lose the weight and at my age Ive done kidding myself, so I make sweaters for myself and if I ever should lose the weight well I will donate them to the Salvation army ...dont put off to tomorrow what you can do today , now is the time for you to love yourself enough to gift yourself with a sweater you like ....


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am also 6' tall and at my heaviest I was 240lbs! I decided enough was enough and I just started walking everyday and gave up all dairy. A year later I am 175lbs! Only 10lbs from my high school weight! 
It's still hard to knit sweaters for myself because I always have to make them longer in the body and arms!
Good luck, and I wish you all the best!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I have always loved the "fashion" side of knitting and in fashion, one believes you dress for the size you are, not what you were or want to be. If that comes later it will be worth having a "frog party".


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

We will!!!!!



Leland Sandy said:


> Wow, you surely have a sisterhood, here, Jessica Jean!! You can and should knit the sweater for yourself, and be happy - today's is all you are sure of. Beating yourself up about what you're NOT, sucks all the life out of today!!
> 
> I have been overweight most of my life (I'm 63). I have always KNOWN that I would lose the weight, and now I seem to be doing that. Last December I met my knee surgeon in prep for total knee replacement in February. I asked him how long I could expect the new knee to last and he said "10 to 15 years - but not at this weight." Since surgery, I have lost 45 pounds (for a total of 80 pounds from my all time high in 2009). And it has been relatively easy - I want to eat healthy - I'm not thinking of this as a diet because I have dieted before and screwed it up EVERY time - this feels like my life has changed. It feels good.
> 
> I send good wishes to you and to all of us who have this issue.........and I ask that you all do the same for me!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I am as vain as they come, but if there is one thing I am learning in my 68 years is that most people don't really care what size you are. It is what is inside that counts. We can't and aren't fashion models. Most of what we see on mags. are air brushed anyway, they really don't look that way in real life. I went to a girlfriends memorial the other day, and seen some of my class mates from school there. Most of them looked just like me. We had all aged 50 years. But the love we had for each other in our hearts were still there. We laughed together and cried together. It was so nice just to be together again. So please big boned, or what ever, life is to short, knit yourself a sweater and wear it in pride, say "SEE WHAT I MADE" love yourself as others do. I went to the mountains with my family yesterday, and the kids took some pictures of me, and I, to me, looked like a frumpy old lady, then I realized that is just what I am! and my grandkids, and my children love me that way! please knit yourself a sweater.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I can relate to the size issue. Plus, it costs more to knit for larger sizes, eh? But you know, I knit because I enjoy it and I tend to look for patterns that are flattering, especially when picking out colors that highlight my hazel eyes  I love teals, navy blue and wine colors and go with that. If you don't want to make fabulous garments for yourself, then you can always make less timely projects like berets. I love all the possibilities of berets and stocking caps - using novelty yarns for the brims of caps or interesting patterning for berets. I think we need to honor ourselves, no matter what our size. And should you lose any body mass later on, you will have an already made source of yarn to "un-knit" and remake to your new proportions. Maybe you could even learn to design patterns for larger sizes and get a small specialty business underway through online sales. No limit to possibilities, I say.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

candygfnp said:


> OH, Jessica Jean,
> I could write a book about this phenomenon!! I have been fighting that battle MY WHOLE LIFE!!! I have done it all to lose weight. I don't like to sew OR crochet OR knit anything for myself. I consider it a waste of a large amount of yarn!! Congratulations to those of you that have conquered the battle. my husband tells me that if I treated my best friend the way I treat myself...i wouldn't have a best friend!! If you find the pattern you have been looking for, buy the color you love, in the yarn you love AND DO IT!! Be kind to yourself!


Jessica Jean, candygfnp, and all the other heartfelt replies...we ladies who struggle with our weight always look at how big we are. But when we look at others who fit into our clothes or who shared their clothes we now fit into with us, we don't see size, we see their beauty, their heart, and well, for me, the body is only secondary. What if we looked at ourselves as just-the-right-size instead of big? It is hard to look at the size of that sweater when we decide its okay to be "not-good-enough." I struggle with that feeling everyday, but each of us has our own beauty and humor to share. Can you imagine if we measured our worth in the number of smiles or true laughter we gave each day.

Maybe someone already said this more eloquently, after all, I'm guilty of not reading all eight-pages, but this is done on my lunch break at work. Make it a goal ladies, to knit yourself a sweater and treat each stitch as a smile you have given someone or will give away in the near future. We are more than good enough as we are; we are beautiful.

P.S. I started by knitting socks for myself, but you've made up my mind, I'm crocheting that gorgeous sweater pattern I recently found soon. And candygfnp: with these ladies permissions, we have the start of your book, right here;-). Too bad we can't type and knit. Maybe we'll have to get voice recognition software.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Good for you. If you do this for your health, then fine, for vanity, then not so fine.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Jessica Jean, I completely understand! I won't sew for myself for the same reason! Having tried everything and all of it is short term, I always end up the same size! I am even hesitant about buying new clothes, in case I might lose the weight. Having been overweight for at least 10 years, I could have worn the stuff out by now! Go ahead and knit yourself that sweater! At least you know you love it, and by the time you lose your weight, the sweater will have seen better days! Hope this makes sense!


----------



## hjdancey (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear Jessica Jean,

I think the sweater you chose is beautiful,& you will look
beautiful in it (I hope all the moor so since you made it!!!)

My waist is bigger around than anywhere else, including my
Breasts. How lovely is that!

Hjdancey


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I get it. Been there done that. I'm 70 and still struggle with my perception of myself physically. Have lost weight slowly over the last two years by trying to focus on real hunger.

I've experienced very little hunger in my life to tell the truth! I believe that the negative things we say to ourselves are as damaging as tho we were saying them to our beloved children. You know, looking at our reflection and calling ourselves fat or sloppy, you get the drill. Love thyself. You are worth it.

Make simple small changes and you will be surprised. Don't put a big number in front of yourself. Break it down into 5 or 10 pounds and set realistic time frames. 

As far as starting that gorgeous sweater, I could go either way as long as it doesn't cause any negative dialogue in your head!!

Blessings to you, shelty lover


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cardigirl said:


> I HIGHLY recommend Weight Watchers! I have been a life time member at goal for almost 4 years (this August will be my thinaversary 4year mark) and attend meetings EVERY Monday morning (this morning, in fact). I have learned how to eat healthy and make good choices and still eat the things I love. It is NOT a diet, it is a life style. I won't bore you with my story, it is different from most, with not a whole lot of weight to lose, but the program works for so many people, trying to lose 15 lbs to my good friend that lost 109 lbs! Give it a try or give it a try again. Have a great Monday!


I know WW works because I was on it I lost weight but two yrs later I went back to WW since Dec. I didn't loose a pound. If I didn't watch what I ate I could put pounds on very easy.

My goal weight should be 50 pounds lighter than what I am. One week I thought I would only eat WW food and track I didn't loose any weight. The leader told me that WW food has too much salt in their food that's why I couldn't lloose any weight that week. It doesn't matter if I track my food I don't loose a pound. Activity isn't there except 3 days down at the pool which I guess isn't enough.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweaters that button down the front are not the most flattering for bigger bust women. However, v-neck, slipon cardigans (Aran knits are my fave) are very flattering. In fact, vee necks are your friends, as they elongate your neck-to-chest ratio. A set in sleeve is not as flattering as a raglan. Look at photos in magazines to see which kinds of necklines, sleeve configurations and other details are more flattering and then choose colors by holding them up to your face by a window where true daylight is located. I like to go into fabric stores and hold up bolts of fabric, unroll about one yard, up to my face and stand in front of a mirror. I'm a "cool" color person so any yellows, blues or greens need to be in the cool range. For instance, sunshine yellow is not as flattering as lemon yellow. Chartreuse is not as flattering as dark olive greens. Experiment with "your colors" and I bet you'll be back to knitting a sweater for yourself in no time


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Genes have so much to do with our body size and style. As long as you consider your current weight healthy, thank your sturdy Scandanavian ancestors for their artisan skills, your wonderful sense of design and knit that sweater. We all know you are capable of designing or redesigning it to fit whomever gets to wear your knitted creations. Joan 8060


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica Jean, love yourself just the way you are! If you lose weight fine, even if you don't knit yourself a lovely sweater. LOVE YOURSELF!


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

I understand and I'm with you! You helped me to understand the reason I do not knit for myself -- except hats. I hate putting the tape measure around my body and seeing the number of inches I would have to knit to make a sweater. I believe "Creative Knitting" magazine had a large size issue. I will try to find the issue on line today and hopefully there is a pattern in there and I will send the link to you. 

What about knitting a sweater 2 sizes smaller then what you would wear now -- this could be a weight loss goal. I need to lose weight. I think knitting a sweater for me with this finished sweater goal will help me. I'm a slow knitter so I will lose weight slowly but steadily -- also keep me from snacking. If you need support and have a "weight loss buddy" email me -- [email protected]


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i feel your pain. i don't knit for myself for the same reasons. HOWEVER, IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO LOSE WEIGHT, YOU MIGHT TRY THE 17 dAY dIET. iT'S A BOOK WRITTEN BY dr. mIKE Moreno and you can get it on Amazon for around $10 or $11 with postage. After trying a bajillion diets this one is working for me.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Jessica-Jean I also don't usually knit for myself because I am too busy knitting for others. I, too, am a big woman, even after losing 100 pounds. I treated myself to a knit top made with very expensive yarn & I never felt so good about myself as I did when I wore it for the 1st time to a wedding. I only know you from KP, but, I want to tell you that your size doesn't matter. You are a beautiful person & I hope you treat yourself to this sweater that you like so much. If you lose weight you don't have to give it away, you might be able to alter it to fit you again. I say go for it!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation at 6 feet tall and was 260 at my heaviest. And I've given up on sweaters that I've started for myself because "they make me look too big". Then I did an inventory of my closet and see that really there are only two sweaters in my wardrobe, they are identical except for color, boatneck with 3/4 sleeves. So now I realize I don't wear sweaters in general, it's not just that the ones I start don't turn out very flattering. So if I try again, I will use the two sweaters I like as my pattern and go from there. But for now, I'm on a shawl kick, after learning about Faroese Shawls from you, Jessica Jean (and thank you!!).

PS - I've had a lot of success with weight loss just by giving up wheat. It makes everything a no brainer, as in I'm not having the toast, I'm not having the pasta, I'm not having the pizza crust etc etc. It's easier for me than anything else I've ever tried, and I'm down to 190. I'd like to be 170, but it's a slow go (as always).

Hang in there and it's great to see you back on the forum.


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! I've been looking for an, sort of, easy pattern. This looks like it fits the bill. It will be my first project after I'm finished knitting for the church for Christmas.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Because of my age, I am between sizes... that is, I may gain and if I make something right I may loose. But there are several reasons I don't knit a sweater for myself.
1) I can try it on at the store and see how it looks. If I knit a sweater and don't like how it looks I can rip it out..... not a good trade off.
2) I can't wear wool. Finding a good cotton, linen, etc. pattern is not as easy.
3) Once I find the pattern and look at the cost of the yarn - well I could knit many smaller things for others with that much money! 
4) Really - colorful non-wool yarn is hard to come by in my area. I look best and like jewel tones. Easy to find in wool. "baby" colors are easy to find in non-wool yarn - and I do not look good in pastels.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I love this pattern, but could I knit it with cotton-linen ?? blend since I cannot wear wool?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sibergirl said:


> Just go for it, Jessica Jean. Tall, short, big, small, each one of us deserves something beautiful, something we really want to have. It will make you happy, that's all that matters.
> 
> As for the extra baggage, losing it will happen when it's supposed to. Don't let fear (fear of losing pounds, fear of the sweater not fitting, etc.) rule your life!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

Hello to all of us wonderful, tall, short, thin, heavy, young and old women. When you think about it, we run the world; we just can't let the men know. I celebrated my 71st birthday a couple of weeks ago and thought I was long past the "getting healthy" stuff. Today I was drawn to this post and, by golly, I don't feel quite so bad about myself. I've read all of the trials and tribulations that everybody has suffered and realized that we are all in the same boat. But why? Have we been brainwashed by the media and Hollywood and clothing companies and whoever else makes money on our large sizes? Even so, I don't know what to do about that and how to change my thinking. Does anyone have the answer?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh JJ, I am sorry. The first sweater I knitted was fair isle and it came out great, even with a zipper. The only thing it would have fit 3 people, so I learned that if I knit something I have to go down about 1 or 2 knitting needle sizes. So would this work for you. They do have knitting patterns for larger sizes. God bless and be proud of you!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I have nothing less than tons of respect for what you wrote about size. My mother was a large woman and had more love in one little finger, then some have in their whole body, so one can only imagine how much was in her body. She always was a giver. She taught me (and I taught my family down the road)
to look to the inside and not on the outside of people,to find the true value of anyone. I am only 20 pounds overweight myself, and would like to lose that, but not worrying one way or the other if I do or don't. Do what pleases you and gives life value.


Vickey Stamps


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Same problem, but I do finally knit for myself. I just don't usually wear anything. After years of giving everything away &/or knitting for others, enough is enough.

I love the journey, not necessarily the end goal I "should" be focused on (i.e. wearing my items). Whoever came up with the word "should" needs to be paid some attention!

I do knit "drapey" things for myself. I made a full-cable jacket, by which I mean EVERYTHING was all 6-st cables. I did it in panels so I could take some out...when I lose weight! LOL

But even though cables usually add visual weight, I made the jacket longer, and I made it from Noro Taiyo which is a wonderful, wonderful, kind of "limp" cotton blend yarn. The jacket is heavy, and it hangs nicely. I could wear this one --if it ever gets cold enough here!

Vests are good, too, especially made longer. I line them sometimes so that the lining is about 1-1/2" shorter than the garment. They blouse nicely, adding interest without seeming to add width.

But yes, all of us who need to should lose weight. I guiltily confess I want to lose weight not for my health so much as to be around longer to knit (ok, yes, I know, for my health)! I look at my yarn and I look at my butt, and I think about the 3-6 POUNDS of fat currently adhering to my heart, and I want to live longer. As I get older, the end looks a LOT closer and more real than it did when I was 20, for sure. No more believing I have all the time in the world. Not!

I'm actually trying and little by little, it's going away.


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I loved reading this thread! We are all so much more alike than we are different! I figure that if I am going to occupy the space, I might as well decorate it!!! So, buy the prettiest yarn you can find and make yourself a gorgeous sweater. If you lose the weight, hang the sweater on the wall and build a frame around it and remember where you once were!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Vicki! I am overweight and disabled, but I am trying to lose weight, but I do love myself-just not mirror's! LOL I know God loves me and thats where I draw my strength. I hope and pray that the other lady learns to love herself for who she is on the inside. By just saying a little prayer asking for God's help, it does help.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Well love, all I can tell you is you have to live for today. Be happy you're on this side of the dirt and knit that sweater for yourself and enjoy the hell out of it; both the process and the wearing of it and what it means to you.....acceptance. If you lose weight you do, if you don't, then so be it. By the way, you have WONDERFUL cheekbones!!!! I have been overweight all of my life, but you know, weight is all relative. I want to weigh 50 lbs less, but when I did, I still wanted to weigh 30 lbs less, so it's really never enough. Just try to be relatively content with who you are. Please.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

chrissyf said:


> i find that there are not many patterns out there for us Big Beautiful Women. Frequently I find an amazing pattern that I would love to have only to discover that the pattern cannot be made in my size...and i am not the same size for top and bottom...pants and the like i wear "regular" sizes but tops i need "plus" sizes, and this is after a nearly 50 pound weight loss. so i continue to not make things for myself and just dream about the day i can make myself something


I used to sew for people and one of my women had a set of very large upper bodies. She also sewed but came to me for advice on how to make patterns closely fit those bodies, in crisp fabrics, no less! Well, we struggled and struggled and all of a sudden I said, WHY do you want this to fit so closely? WHY do you want these fabrics?

Turns out she had been totally focused on fitting, fitting, fitting how-to, and not the result or the fabrics. She went for drapier fabrics and a looser fit and was SO HAPPY!!! I learned a lot and so did she.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

flower_power said:


> It's a beautiful sweater. Go for it!
> 
> I've used that same mindset to justify not buying expensive clothing for myself. I figure that if I do buy something expensive, by the time I get to wear it more than once I'll have lost weight and it will be too big. However, I've been using this theory for over 10 years.


I use that mindset to not sew the very beautiful fabrics I have. "I can't use that, because when I lose weight it will have been a wasted effort and all that money down the drain." So far it's been 20 years in some cases. And note the lack of the concept of "altering" in that mindset.


----------



## psmolek (Dec 22, 2011)

I keep telling myself not to knit anything for myself until I lose weight. It's not happening. It's about time I quit lying to myself and just do it. I don't care how large or small we are, we deserve to wear nice things. There are a LOT of patterns out there for larger women. 
Ok. Now I've said that, it's time to pick up some needles and get to it. I've been wanting to start a new project!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

woodart said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> A few years ago after my husband died following a long illness I suddenly realised I'd stacked on the weight and decided to do something positive about it.
> I'd had two knee replacements and used that excuse for not getting out much - but then a friend talked me into a regular walk every Wednesday. We'd chat away as we walked for over an hour each week and then we both suddenly realised the bonus that we were slowly losing weight! So I stepped up the number of walks per week and before I knew it I was walking every day - believe me, its as addictive as needing that extra cup of coffee!
> ...


Good thing there isn't or you'd walk off the cliff and drown in your waterfall!


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel your pain, as I have a weight issue myself and knit the size I WANT to be instead of the size I am.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KateMassachusetts said:


> I loved reading this thread! We are all so much more alike than we are different! I figure that if I am going to occupy the space, I might as well decorate it!!! So, buy the prettiest yarn you can find and make yourself a gorgeous sweater. If you lose the weight, hang the sweater on the wall and build a frame around it and remember where you once were!


Love that!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Dear Jessica Jean,
I have never knitted a sweater for myself. I used to have a very large chest and way more padding than necessary, and I never could find a pattern that I believed would fit. 
A few years back, however, I found knitting software that would calculate stitch and row counts and come up with a sweater pattern that would fit. I believe it's called "The Sweater Wizard," and with a few swatches of stitches in a yarn that you like, you could most likely come up with a workable pattern that would fit. The company offering the Sweater Wizard also offers the Hat Wizard and the Sock Wizard, both of which I've purchased. Google and check out the company; you might find the information you need to make yourself something beautiful.
Life is too short to put off celebrating your gifts, whether they be your body, your talents, anything. Please, treat yourself soon, and of course, post some pictures!

Blessings,
Karen N.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

anneevamod said:


> I think it is brave of you to share with us here on this forum I think the first question you need to address is.....what does the extra weight protect you from????Until you really delve deeply into this question....losing weight might be difficult. I only say this because yrs ago I was the therapist that assisted the clients who failed lap band surgery. They wanted to lose the extra weight but when they then attracted attention, would gain the weight back because it was actually protecting them. I wish you the best and just thought I would add this...


This is so true. Weight is a protection & a shield from all kinds of things you think you will "have" to do if you lose weight. Or it protects you from all kinds of things that might _happen_ to you.

In my case it would be associating with people more frequently. I am a natural loner, and I love, love, love it. It didn't dawn on me for a long while and a lot of weight that nowhere does it say I would HAVE TO associate with people any more than I do now if I lost weight!

Weight protects you from having to say no to all kinds of things, or from becoming involved with someone, or from..... what it doesn't protect you from is your own insecurity.

I have actually felt that I didn't want to lose weight because oh, horror of horrors, I might WANT to go out for lunch or to more movies, or on a picnic, or..... and then WHAT HAPPENS TO MY CRAFT TIME!!!!!!! Oh, noooooooo!

Talk about a rationalization.

The only thing that has made a dent in my psyche is the approaching end of my life. I want to live longer. Living longer = less weight.

People are who they are, and that doesn't change when you lose weight. Other people's perceptions might change, but you don't. So motor on, who you are is who you are!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

chrysson said:


> Life is short. Make the sweater.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> I'm knitting this sweater for my plus-size niece. I bought her a bling long sleeve t-shirt to go under it. Sweater's coming along great, in a pink/cream homespun. It'll be her Christmas present.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-flatteringJacket.html?noImages=


Did you notice that Lion Brand has the instructions in Braille as well? Way to go Lion Brand!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

jessica-jean- it is hard to lose weight. i have 3 books of plus size sweaters, shrugs and vests if you would like to knit something for yourself e mail me and we could work something out as i live in montreal also.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


KNIT THAT SWEATER! If you decide/do lose weight, just use the sweater to remember where you came from.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, knitting perfectly suits the couch potatoes among us. I often regret that I can't knit and exercise at the same time. Especially in the winter, my desire to relax by the fire with some knitting rather than get my body moving usually wins out. If only it weren't so hard to lose weight!

There must be some loose flattering design that would still fit even if one lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

candygfnp said:


> OH, Jessica Jean,
> I could write a book about this phenomenon!! I have been fighting that battle MY WHOLE LIFE!!! I have done it all to lose weight. I don't like to sew OR crochet OR knit anything for myself. I consider it a waste of a large amount of yarn!! Congratulations to those of you that have conquered the battle. my husband tells me that if I treated my best friend the way I treat myself...i wouldn't have a best friend!! If you find the pattern you have been looking for, buy the color you love, in the yarn you love AND DO IT!! Be kind to yourself!


Listen to your hubby. Think!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

This topic is so close to the bone that it hurts! I,too, have never made anything for myself because I'm sensitive about my size and sure that anything that hugs my curves is very unbecoming. I started a Homespun caftan-type garment years ago and had to stop knitting for hand injury reasons. I just found what I think would be a very nice pattern,and since I already have quite a lot of the yarn, I'm going to try it for myself. The pattern is Lion Brand Long and Lean Jacket, #70640B. It makes every size from s to 2X. Thanks for bringing this topic up.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

woodart said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> A few years ago after my husband died following a long illness I suddenly realised I'd stacked on the weight and decided to do something positive about it.
> I'd had two knee replacements and used that excuse for not getting out much - but then a friend talked me into a regular walk every Wednesday. We'd chat away as we walked for over an hour each week and then we both suddenly realised the bonus that we were slowly losing weight! So I stepped up the number of walks per week and before I knew it I was walking every day - believe me, its as addictive as needing that extra cup of coffee!
> ...


I lost weight by doing two things -- walking each morning and cutting out all processed foods and especially all foods with high fructose corn syrup - which is even in hot dogs! I figure that if the list of ingredients includes a list from chemists that I can't pronounce, I don't eat it. I focus on organic food, and non-GMO foods. I am finally back to the weight I was at when I quit smoking at the age of 34, which was 33 years ago! It took me a little less than a year.

The sweaters (three cardigans) I knit while being so overweight are just looser on me, but I don't care. I've never liked tight clothes anyway.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> Well, Jessica-Jean, I am with you! I hate to make things for myself too, for exactly the same reason.
> The first garment I made for myself was a cardigan sweater. Just plain jane, but I put some pretty buttons on it and wore it to work.
> The second cardigan I made was for my sister, but it turned out to be my size, so I kept it. I still need buttons for it.
> I love the pattern you linked. Go for it and quit being worried about your size.
> One quite heavy set woman I worked with had knit herself a sweater, and I was very impressed, this was before I began knitting. I have noticed, that I am much more aware of my being overweight than anyone else is. Just make it for yourself and for once, pamper yourself, you deserve it!


Me too. I hate to even shop for clothes, let alone making a sweater for myself. Though my SO did talk me into making a crocheted winter coat for myself.

But then again, I like my sweaters to be loose on me. So I could make one for myself. If my SO insists.......lol.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Dear Jessica Jean,
> I have never knitted a sweater for myself. I used to have a very large chest and way more padding than necessary, and I never could find a pattern that I believed would fit.
> A few years back, however, I found knitting software that would calculate stitch and row counts and come up with a sweater pattern that would fit. I believe it's called "The Sweater Wizard," and with a few swatches of stitches in a yarn that you like, you could most likely come up with a workable pattern that would fit. The company offering the Sweater Wizard also offers the Hat Wizard and the Sock Wizard, both of which I've purchased. Google and check out the company; you might find the information you need to make yourself something beautiful.
> Life is too short to put off celebrating your gifts, whether they be your body, your talents, anything. Please, treat yourself soon, and of course, post some pictures!
> ...


Bought the Sock Wizard - thanks for the link.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Well girls, here comes my philosophy about being over weight. I am a BIG lady, size 4X at age 76. I've nearly killed myself twice trying to be thin and it just is NOT in the cards for me.

I've come to this conclusion: I'm a good person, thoughtful, caring, fun to be with, sensitive, an encourager who is anxious to help whenever/whereever I can and I know how to be a REALLY, REALLY good friend. AND, you know what? I don't have to be thin to do that! I'm also worth doing things for myself. 

If someone doesn't like me because I'm heavy they are the ones who are missing out and it is THEIR loss, not mine. You cannot imagine how much happier I am since adopting that attitude.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Jessica-Jean you are a true inspiration to so many of us, please take the time to pamper yourself and make the sweater!!! If you loose weight so be it, if you maintain your current weight, so be it. YOU DESERVE TO BE CUDDLED YARN.
> 
> After reading most of the posts on this thread, I agree completely, *life is for living and enjoying*. You my dear friend (although we have never met) are an inspiration to all of us who know you. You have touched so many of us with you gentle quiet advice.
> 
> ...


Sure am. Edith M
-


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Sassynana said:


> Hello to all of us wonderful, tall, short, thin, heavy, young and old women. When you think about it, we run the world; we just can't let the men know. I celebrated my 71st birthday a couple of weeks ago and thought I was long past the "getting healthy" stuff. Today I was drawn to this post and, by golly, I don't feel quite so bad about myself. I've read all of the trials and tribulations that everybody has suffered and realized that we are all in the same boat. But why? Have we been brainwashed by the media and Hollywood and clothing companies and whoever else makes money on our large sizes? Even so, I don't know what to do about that and how to change my thinking. Does anyone have the answer?


I just had my 61st birthday last week & I learned 10 years ago, after my weight loss surgery, that I just needed to be myself & to heck what anyone else thought. I am a much happier person today.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,
Good for you! Saying something outloud makes it real. It's a great and brave thing you've done today!
I have 3 suggestions.
Repeat after me: I love myself today.
Drink lots and lots and lots of water.
Walk at least once a day, and in a week, increase your distance by 10%. If you can walk a block- great. If it's 2 houses, great. 
Just start where you are.
I've no doubt your words are striking a chord with most of us and encouraging us to do the same.. You've helped inspire me to get back on track.
Linda


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Jessica-Jean: You are a loving, caring and wonderful person. Period. Every day is a gift. What does the outside have to do with your heart? Make the sweater for yourself and enjoy every stitch and minute it takes to make and then model it for us in a picture. We KPers love you because you are part of our family and we value you for the same reason. You are one of the first to encourage other knitters and crocheters. 
Make your sweater and wear it with great pride. Don't put your life on hold for someday.... Go for it girl! We're all rooting for you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: RachelL


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

this is such a fun conversation!!! Jane


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Good for you, horsewoofie! I am inspired to try to loose some of that flab i have around the middle after reading your post. I cut out dessert about 2 months ago but so far not so much as an inch havei lost. I have reduced portion size, too. I like to walk and garden but plantar facsiatis has slowed me down. I think indoor exercise will be in my future.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I never knit for myself, either. Not because I think I'll lose weight and it will be too big (I could definitely live with that problem) but because I just know that all my lumps and bumps will be highlighted and shown off. Not to mention the fact that it would take an enormous amount of yarn to cover me.

My son stayed at a ski house in Vermont one winter and it was mostly populated with older (30's) professional people. (I have no idea how he got in with them or why it worked out so well but that's none of my business!)

He came back with what he termed an amazing story. First, one of the women, a lawyer, was an avid knitter. She was initially impressed with his knowledge of knitting terms, accessories and yarns - he has been surrounded with it since he was born and it just morphed into his brain!

But the most amazing discovery was that she uses "really, really NICE yarn" AND "she WEARS what she makes!" Imagine that. She's a young, skinny professional who probably wears a size six, has extra money at the end of the month and has no one in the house who might spill, throw up or play with the WIP.

Well, at least he knows good yarn when he sees it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Well girls, here comes my philosophy about being over weight. I am a BIG lady, size 4X at age 76. I've nearly killed myself twice trying to be thin and it just is NOT in the cards for me.
> 
> I've come to this conclusion: I'm a good person, thoughtful, caring, fun to be with, sensitive, an encourager who is anxious to help whenever/whereever I can and I know how to be a REALLY, REALLY good friend. AND, you know what? I don't have to be thin to do that! I'm also worth doing things for myself.
> 
> If someone doesn't like me because I'm heavy they are the ones who are missing out and it is THEIR loss, not mine. You cannot imagine how much happier I am since adopting that attitude.


Right on!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

moherlyle said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> Good for you! Saying something outloud makes it real. It's a great and brave thing you've done today!
> I have 3 suggestions.
> Repeat after me: I love myself today.
> ...


Me, too.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

RachelL summed it up perfectly. Get going on the sweater you want.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean . Some very good advice on here already but here's my take on it. I think you should knit the sweater , enjoy doing it and enjoy wearing it. So what if you are carrying a bit of weight - doesn't mean you aren't entitled to nice clothes. 
Only healthy eating tip I can give sounds a bit contradictory - enjoy your food. I put weight on when I'm too preoccupied to take time to think about and prepare what I really want to eat, something with texture and taste that will really satisfy me, and just grab what's nearest to fill up. 
And one last thought - if your sweater gets too big will it not be possible to unravel it and knit something else!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> ... I think the first question you need to address is.....what does the extra weight protect you from????...


That thought has crossed my mind. Being fat protects me from 
... unwanted male attention? (Got me a husband despite it! What's _that_ about?)
... the necessity to dress in a more lady-like manner?

I'm afraid to be less (poundage) than I am. _That_ I *know*, but I'm not so sure about the 'why'. Unlike my mother's other three thoroughly screwed up daughters, I have not ever been under the care of a shrink. I wouldn't even know how to go about finding one!


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean,

I've knitted for myself, but I can tell you that I sympathize.

I just got to the point this year where, no matter how hot the temps (and it gets VERY hot here in Kentucky), I still drift towards darker clothing and I try to avoid wearing shorts at all costs (opting for capri pants and something that has a sleeve), because I've gained so much weight (very gradually) over the past five years.

I woke up in January, and I've been working to take it off, but it has been a very slow (and not very fun) process, so I'm still not comfortable in lighter colors, sleeveless, or in shorts yet.

Maybe next year????

Wendi



Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I gained weight after I retired. Then several health problems added a few more pounds due to a not so active life style. I have a whole closet full of clothes that I was telling myself I would wear again if only I'd lose some weight. Well, I've now been retired over 10 years and have finally decided that even if I do lose the weight, the clothes are pretty much out of style, so I wouldn't wear them anyway! I have promised myself to quit saying "If only...", and donate the clothing to a charity and knit something for myself that is in style and fits. So go for it...none of us are getting any younger!


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

IM proud of you....time for a change ,you can be accountable to me if you want a positive encourager.Take care 
Catherine


----------



## Coutermarsh28 (Sep 30, 2011)

I too share the size issue but love this book by Dawn French (yes, Vicar of Dibley)... http://www.amazon.com/BIG-KNITS-BEAUTIFUL-DESIGNER-KNITWEAR/dp/071263505X Great patterns for us big beautiful women. There is a second book "Great Big Beautiful Knits". Check them out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> ... I left choking with laughter because the nurse telling me quite unkindly to lose weight was five times my size and hung over the chair she was sat on in rolls of fat ...


Shades of the doctor with the overflowing ashtray on his desk, a cigarette in the corner of his mouth, and a nasty 'smoker's' cough telling the patient to quit smoking! I laugh with you!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Ah heck, I just figure that the answer to all my problems is a BANANA SPLIT!!! 

Life is too short already, why keep worrying over weight? I'll not die until the Lord is ready to take me home and when HE is ready I'll go no matter where I am, what I'm doing, OR how much I weigh. The Scripture says: "There is a time to live and a time to die" and that means for everyone. For the record, I haven't had a banana split for years but I may just go get one tomorrow!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh so this is where the club is for the bold and beautiful !!! I threw away 2 sweaters last year after finishing them ,I looked like I was trying to shove an elephant into a garden hose !!! sooo now it's Shaw's, hats, mittens,scarfs,anything but a sweater/cardigan. I am plump but very happy and I will keep right on knitting.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well Jessica-Jean,
> Save me a seat on that plane. Maybe if we go to the airport..they can lose our" excessive baggage"..they lose everything else.
> If it was only that easy.
> I get so discouraged...and have a snack to think it through.
> ...


LOL! You made me laugh!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Jessica-Jean! Don't worry about size and knit yourself that beautiful sweater. You are deserving of making yourself something special. For three years I had to take high doses of Prednisone for a health problem. I went from 145 lbs to 298 lbs in a period of 6 months. Fortunately, when I came off Prednisone, my weight fell off quickly, but I still remember how it feels to have extra weight. Go ahead, start working on that sweater, you are so sweet and deserve it girlfriend!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

czechmate said:


> Oh so this is where the club is for the bold and beautiful !!! I threw away 2 sweaters last year after finishing them ,I looked like I was trying to shove an elephant into a garden hose !!! sooo now it's Shaw's, hats, mittens,scarfs,anything but a sweater/cardigan. I am plump but very happy and I will keep right on knitting.


You made me laugh too.....an elephant into a garden hose. There are many very funny "yarners" on this site. Thank you all for sharing your humor. :O)


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

HI Jessica-Jean, My problem is the same as yours, I look fatter in a jumper, but still have a size 12 that I knitted for myself 20 years ago, I keep dreaming. Chin Up and keep knitting, I class it as exercise LOL


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i too have wt to loose. i am 4' 11" and weight 152 lbs. so if i was your height i would be skinny as it is i am short and dumpy since i have big boobs and belly. nice legs though.

i think that when we say how it is we realize that we have finally admitted something we want to change. in other words we were really in denial and didn't want to accept it. 

kudos to you.


----------



## nancyii (Nov 17, 2011)

You are definitely not alone. I will not try on clothes at a store for that very reason. I have knit shawls for myself and have received many compliments, giving me courage to make other items. You go right ahead and make your sweater and wear it with pride.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

u guys just dont like me 1 whit, do ya??
u brag re: having something on ur bones & now ur flaunting boobs!!!!
only thing i can say is, i thank God on a daily basis that He gave me SKIN cuz if'n He didnt these ol' bones would rattle around enuf 2 spark & start another forest fire!!

:-D :-D

remember that lil ditty as kids: Ain't'cha glad u got skin? it's what keeps ur insides in!!

hahaha u r all so great!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sibergirl said:


> ...*Don't let fear* (fear of losing pounds, fear of the sweater not fitting, etc.) *rule your life!*


Add to that fear of non-acceptance by other, fear of unwanted attention, fear of snide remarks almost out of ear-shot, fear of hearing just one more person say how well I carry the weight, etc., ad nauseum!

Yes. That is exactly how I've lived my life. _Always_ in fear of one thing or another. Forever criticized by parents, siblings, classmates, co-workers, spouse, and my own brats! Perhaps I'm not a true/genetic introvert? Maybe it's my perpetual fear of verbal battery that has made me one? I think it's time for change - change in my attitude towards myself, and let the rest go hang!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

JJ u just said it all!!

*change in my attitude towards myself, and let the rest go hang!*

took me a long time 2 finally realize God didnt put me on this earth 2 please others, but do what pleased me & cross my fingers others like it, too. if not, they can go do something that pleases THEM. after all, isnt that what they're gonna do anyway?

MAKE THAT SWEATER, GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

candygfnp said:


> ... my husband tells me that if I treated my best friend the way I treat myself...i wouldn't have a best friend!!...


Aha! So, _that's_ why I have no close friends! I must treat myself better, and then I'll get some friends ... I hope. (Not saying I've no friends on KP, but virtual _is_ different from face-to-face.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> I have always loved the "fashion" side of knitting and in fashion, one believes you dress for the size you are, not what you were or want to be. If that comes later it will be worth having a "frog party".


Looking forward to hosting that froggy fest!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

isnt that the truth!

also, keep gonna tell u b 4get ... gonna take a pic of a gal i know & post it. you could b her twin sister!!!!

and, BTW, SHE is very, very pretty!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Plague said:


> I love this pattern, but could I knit it with cotton-linen ?? blend since I cannot wear wool?


You can knit any pattern with whatever fibre you wish. Will the result _look_ exactly as pictured? Possibly and possibly not. The only way to find out is to try. At worst, you rip it out and use the yarn for something else.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

dear jessica jean,
rooting for you all the way. thick or thin! i have recently due to health issues lost almost 100#, i am still morbidly obese and should lose twice that more. i am 'only' 5'8" but my mother was 6'1". she so hated being tall that she refused to admit to more than 5' anything. she listed her height on all required documentation as 5'13". 
best wishes,
eneurian


----------



## sstein (May 28, 2011)

Size is one of the reasons I started to knit for myself. I recently finished a summer sweater (cotton blend yarn)using 3 different size needles 7-6-5 wider at the bottom narrowing down in the top, shoulder and neckline. Sweater fits very nicely. There are several good pattern books for larger sizes available in recent years.Accurate measurement are critical to get a good fit. Give it a try you may be plesently surprised. sstein


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tempt the fates, Jessica Jean. Knit yourself a sweater in your present size. If you are anything like me, you will lose weight. So if using weight is your true goal, try it. And you are not alone in your size. my youngest daughter is 5'9" amd big boned. But she is gorgeous! If you haven't seen the Big Girl Knits books, there are some great patterns in them. Good luck and YOU are gorgeous, too!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater and you'll look beautiful wearing it. Go for it!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, Now you are TALKING! What others think in this case DOES NOT MATTER. I've been there, done that and I know it hurt, BUT, I have dismissed those unkind remarks out of my mind and I even feel sorry for those who somehow have a need to put someone else down, probably due to their own insecurities about things that are possibly a lot more serious than weight. The people who behave that way are IMBISILES (I cannot spell that). Be PROUD of who YOU know you are and to ..... with the rest of them. The answer to "how well you carry your weight" is "thanks, I'm proud of how I carry my weight too, thanks for noticing"!!! It makes me so angry to think you have been treated that way. Me too, for that matter. The difference is that I have been able to accept myself for WHO I am and AS I am. I no longer care what anyone else thinks. I have many, many friends who love me dearly and if they even see my weight, they don't care.

Chin up, my dear. You are wonderful just as you are, and as I said earlier, you don't have to be thin to do that.

Maddi

P.S. They say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder... no, no, no, "beauty is as beauty does"!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Tessa28 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I left choking with laughter because the nurse telling me quite unkindly to lose weight was five times my size and hung over the chair she was sat on in rolls of fat ...
> ...


"Do as I say, not as I do."


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm also tall, big boned and over weight. I knewthis winter that I needed to do something about losing weight. I just started walking. I hate to exercise. I started walking a few blocks every day, then increased to a mile two times a day. i also tried to cut out some carbs and eat more veggies. I never got on the scale. I lost over 20 lbs. Forget dieting, just try to start moving more. I even try to walk up and down stairs more. I refuse to get on a tread mill or go to a gym. I know I need to keep losing weight. I'm doing this for me because i want to be healthy which will make me happy. I just want u to know you're beautiful no matter what size u wear.


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

theres not enough patterns out there for a girl my size..ill keep making for others and be happy to do so..i am not 6ft tall either..5ft 3in.if i was i wouldnt have wt prob!!!!!yeah, i prob would!!!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I second the big girl knits book, it has patterns for ,body types (apple,pear,rectangular)talls and shorts.the key is that we rubenesque galls need sweaters in fine yarn not thick yarns,we don't need anymore bulk.I am 5 11
this is really pretty and fit plus gals too
http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lcardigans/107.html
here is a free tank pattern from her website and there is a modification to add short sleeves
http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/fbc.html


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I've thought the same about myself. After years of steroids and other medicines, cancer, and severe heart problems, I am 100 lbs overweight. But after nearly dieing twice last year I've decided the heck with it. I'm going to do more for myself. I've found a plain cardigan pattern in my size and am planning on using the patterns that I have fallen in love with to modify it. I can use the lace patterns, cables around the collar, etc just as well on my large cardigan. I'll just leave the panels on the sides under the arms plain. And I've collected yarns from possum, to yak, to alpaca in colors that please me to make all my sweaters in. Even if I only get to wear them once I'll have had the fun of working with the yarn and feeling the softness and looking at the color. All just for me. Good medicine for my mental health.

When I have time, I will fit in a project or two for special family and friends, can't leave them totally out!
June


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

Be proud of who you are, not ashamed of it/ Don't you know that big is beautiful. knit that sweater and wear it with pride. Chrxxisx


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

We are who we are. Big or small, tall or short, straight or bent we are all individuals. This world would be very sad if everyone was the same. There would be no individuality, no uniqueness, just one copy after another of the same person. How sad would that be? I am a big beautiful woman as well, I find that when we wear clothes that fit us and we feel comfortable in, we shine, just like any other sized woman does. Be kind to yourself, whatever size you are, and shine. You are a beautiful woman inside and out and deserve to have what you want to wear without other issues being brought into it. Turn your thoughts around, how many items of clothing did you give away because they didn't fit because they got too small? They made someone else happy didn't they? Well when you get smaller, you can give those items away that don't fit and make someone else happy too. Pay it forward no matter what size you are. Be beautiful and let yourself shine!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Jessica-Jean, I've thought the same about myself. After years of steroids and other medicines, cancer, and severe heart problems, I am 100 lbs overweight. But after nearly dieing twice last year I've decided the heck with it. I'm going to do more for myself. I've found a plain cardigan pattern in my size and am planning on using the patterns that I have fallen in love with to modify it. I can use the lace patterns, cables around the collar, etc just as well on my large cardigan. I'll just leave the panels on the sides under the arms plain. And I've collected yarns from possum, to yak, to alpaca in colors that please me to make all my sweaters in. Even if I only get to wear them once I'll have had the fun of working with the yarn and feeling the softness and looking at the color. All just for me. Good medicine for my mental health.
> 
> When I have time, I will fit in a project or two for special family and friends, can't leave them totally out!
> 
> June


i was in a coma for 6 days and they thought i would die. my husband was ill and for four days in a row i was told he would die. near death experiences give one a completely different outlook on life. i feel the same. chubby and short that is me and my body is keeping me alive so i have learned to love and respect it. i


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater! I just might join the KAL. Have to think about it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> They say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder... no, no, no, "beauty is as beauty does"!!!


So true!!! Some of the most beautiful people I've ever known have the inner beauty of open heartedness, love, kindness, sensitivity, humor and joy. I sure don't care what the physical is, and that goes for women and men. Sure physical beauty can draw people in, but what is going to keep them there???


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm 63 years old, am 5' 11" and weigh 272 lbs. I've decided that if God wanted me thin He would have given me a better metabolism and since God only makes perfect things, who am I to argue? I say go for it and make the sweater.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

When I was more than a little overweight I also had people making unkind comments. So, this may be a bit spiteful but I started say, "I may be fat, but you are ugly. At least I can diet". Obviously that generated an lot of weird looks, but I really got tired of it. Like I tell my niece who is almost 6 ft tall and big boned, be proud of who you are. If you were not meant to be a big girl, you would not be a big girl.


----------



## litelmommy (Sep 13, 2011)

Knit it. Wear it. You are worth it.


----------



## lswenson (May 22, 2011)

Make the sweater!

My mom always had issues with her weight. She did Weight Watchers twice with varying success. 25 years ago, when she was dying of cancer, she said "I'm finally at my goal weight". I vowed then that weight would never define my life.

Please make the sweater for you and her


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i'm in. Whether we lose or not we need to support each other. Unfortunately those of us who are large are looked upon as lazy, ugly and stupid. Let's show everyone that this is not the case. We are all God's children.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> I'm knitting this sweater for my plus-size niece. I bought her a bling long sleeve t-shirt to go under it. Sweater's coming along great, in a pink/cream homespun. It'll be her Christmas present.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-flatteringJacket.html?noImages=


what a beautiful sweater hope you will post a picture and what a wonderful gift to get she will love it


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

My prayer for you is that you will accept and love your body, who has all ready been a faithful servant for a long time. You are the product of all your ancestors and are beautiful in your completion. You would look lovely in a sweater made for you by you-- just as your are.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

lswenson said:


> Make the sweater!
> 
> My mom always had issues with her weight. She did Weight Watchers twice with varying success. 25 years ago, when she was dying of cancer, she said "I'm finally at my goal weight". I vowed then that weight would never define my life.
> 
> Please make the sweater for you and her


Thank you for your insight, I needed it!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> When I was more than a little overweight I also had people making unkind comments. So, this may be a bit spiteful but I started say, "I may be fat, but you are ugly. At least I can diet". Obviously that generated an lot of weird looks, but I really got tired of it. Like I tell my niece who is almost 6 ft tall and big boned, be proud of who you are. If you were not meant to be a big girl, you would not be a big girl.


LOL!!! You got that right! :thumbup:


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

eneurian said:


> dear jessica jean,
> rooting for you all the way. thick or thin! i have recently due to health issues lost almost 100#, i am still morbidly obese and should lose twice that more. i am 'only' 5'8" but my mother was 6'1". she so hated being tall that she refused to admit to more than 5' anything. she listed her height on all required documentation as 5'13".
> best wishes,
> eneurian


My Dear Eneurian, In my family my grandmother was considered a tall woman - so all of the young women carried ourselves well. While I am only 5'7" I would love to be 6'1". It is funny how women are under so much pressure to be a "certain" height, weight, age, - oh my must I go on? 
I do wish that we could love all shapes and sizes. We are a very unkind culture! In my imaginary world I say we should go up to one another and say "you look great - have you gained weight?" or "I love the color of your hair - who puts those little silver streaks in it, I must get the name of your colorist!" 
It is up to us to change this mess!!!! 
By the way - who the heck decided to put "morbidly" in front of being shapely? :thumbdown:


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i'm in. Whether we lose or not we need to support each other. Unfortunately those of us who are large are looked upon as lazy, ugly and stupid. Let's show everyone that this is not the case. We are all God's children.


You look wonderful! What have you been doing - knitting?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hahaha luv it!

You look wonderful! What have you been doing - knitting?[/quote]


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

Be VERY careful when washing Homespun. It grows. I knit a beautiful size 8 for my granddaughter. The next time I saw it my daughter was wearing it - size 18, and later it got too big for her. But then they both WILL NOT follow laundry instructions for hand washing and they probably put it on a wooden rack to dry. It says to lay it flat. I've never knit anything else for either of them - it's useless.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Build in an automatic reward for yourself. Knit a sweater for yourself now. Knit the next one for yourself at 50# smaller. Knit the next one for yourself at 50# smaller. Keep us up on your progress......you could do it!


----------



## galmom (Jun 15, 2012)

STOP worrying and knit or crochet yourself the sweater that you want. Think about yourself and enjoy making whatever you want for yourself.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> sibergirl said:
> 
> 
> > ...*Don't let fear* (fear of losing pounds, fear of the sweater not fitting, etc.) *rule your life!*
> ...


Jessica-J
You HAVE changed. You took a sabbatical from KP, but when you came back little by little a few months ago, I sensed the difference in you right away. I don't know if anyone else noticed besides me, but I'm betting that they did. I always respected your knowledge, your personality, and your sharing snippets of yourself with us. You've shown us that carrying 'excess baggage' is not just on the outside, but on the inside as well. I commend you for taking that journey of self-discovery.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, that is the right attitude!


----------



## jpaxton48 (May 26, 2012)

Hey Jessica-Jean, dont be so hard on yourself. there are patterns out there. Back in late 80's I was 312 lbs. I made cardigans and wore them proudly. And do you know after I lost weight, and being a seamstress, I just stitched from wrist thru underarm and down sides, trimmed off excess and at 182 lbs. today I still wear them. So get your needles clicking and make a gorgeous sweater. Dont forget to post pics. I know you will look great!!!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> ... Maybe the law of the Universe will cause you to lose the weight and leave your sweater an orphan. Perhaps that would be a small price to pay!.....Then you could unravel the fat sweater and make two smaller ones!


What she said.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I am very proud of you in letting it hang out there. I have admired (and continue to) your solid advise on many knitting subjects and because of this I feel like I "know" you. Having said that I wish you well in your weight loss. Summer is here and a lovely evening walk would help with the exercise as well as just cutting down. That is my goal this summer so I encourage you in this. Best wishes


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > ... I think the first question you need to address is.....what does the extra weight protect you from????...
> ...


Sometimes we do self-destructive things because no matter what, deep down we believe the lies we were told as children by those who didn't want us to succeed to suit their own agendas. Some of us don't try to change something because we're afraid of failing. 
But you are already a winner!! You have risen above the abuse and are a loving, giving, wonderful woman. You are not a survivor, you are victorious. You reach out to help others and you are loved and worthy of being loved. You, like the rest of us who were wounded as children, didn't do anything wrong. Learn to love the little girl you were, and start doing something nice for the wonderful woman she became. And for the record, I've learned that the wounds can be healed and we can have joy instead of sadness. 
We can't change the past, but we don't have to let it determine who we decide to be. 
Jessica-Jean, I think you are beautiful just the way you are. When you are ready, you will soar like an eagle and reach heights you never knew existed. God bless you and may you know His arms have been around you all along and you are safe. RachelL


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean I am glad you are back I have missed you, You are like a family member we all wish you well love Jeanbess


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit and sew. But, I'm not a good knitter or seamstress for myself, because I can't measure myself as I would others. If I had a form... that's costs an arm and leg... I might be successful. But, until then, I knit and sew for others. It's a bummer, that's I can't sew for myself. 

HOWEVER, I do knit socks and scarves for myself.


----------



## MargueriteC (Jun 13, 2012)

5' 13" ? Hoo, I love that one. Your mom is something. I love her scence of humor!


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean I know exactly what you are feeling. I've been big all my life and it is a daily battle that we get tired of fighting day in and day out. The other thing is I don't care for how sweaters cling to the body. I also get warm easily, so here in California, we don't have much use for sweaters thankfully. We sisters have to stick together and learn to accept ourselves as we are while we work on trying to improve ourselves. God Bless you on this journey and know you are not alone sister.
Lynn


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a heart felt topic. I am very touchy about my size. I know that I am overweight and some of my medication contribute to my problem. I am sure I could put my mind to it and loose weight. One of the things I like about Creative Knitting magazine is that the do larger sizes, and the patterns are fashionable.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

A couple of years ago I found online a store site that would let you put in your measurements to make a 3D image of you and then you could indicate what clothes of theirs you were interested in and it would put them on your body image so you could see (basically) what you would look like in those clothes. One thing it didn't work with is if you carried your inches in your belly instead of balanced out around your back, sides, belly, etc.
Wouldn't it be great if there was one that we could do for knitting patterns & sewing patterns?! There is so much work in knitting & sewing clothes only to find out that that style looks awful on you. Been there, done that, can't wear the TeeShirt.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Tessa28 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I left choking with laughter because the nurse telling me quite unkindly to lose weight was five times my size and hung over the chair she was sat on in rolls of fat ...
> ...


I went to a hypnotist many years ago. I guess I "went under" but I could hear him in his chair moving about and I couldn't help wondering just what he was doing (to himself?) and the session was ineffective.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Check online for instructions for making your own form. I made one (with help from my husband) out of duct tape but when I do it again (I have outgrown that one by quite a bit) I will use the instructions using the brown tape that you have to wet to get it to stick. The duct tape one needs to be stuffed but from what I can tell the other one doesn't. This is one website I found--http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=275007.0


Palenque1978 said:


> I knit and sew. But, I'm not a good knitter or seamstress for myself, because I can't measure myself as I would others. If I had a form... that's costs an arm and leg... I might be successful. But, until then, I knit and sew for others. It's a bummer, that's I can't sew for myself.
> 
> HOWEVER, I do knit socks and scarves for myself.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i used 2 date a guy years ago that said he was 5' 20 1/2"
stand in heels i looked right smack dab in2 his armpits
BUT sitting i was taller!!



MargueriteC said:


> 5' 13" ? Hoo, I love that one. Your mom is something. I love her scence of humor!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lynnmac said:


> Jessica-Jean I know exactly what you are feeling. I've been big all my life and it is a daily battle that we get tired of fighting day in and day out. The other thing is I don't care for how sweaters cling to the body. I also get warm easily, so here in California, we don't have much use for sweaters thankfully. We sisters have to stick together and learn to accept ourselves as we are while we work on trying to improve ourselves. God Bless you on this journey and know you are not alone sister.
> Lynn


Isn't it a shame that our society puts such a premium on youth and thin-ness.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Find something you love and knit it for yourself NOW. You look like a beautiful woman and by knitting something just for you, that you love, you can feel beautiful. 
I am big too. I have had 2 knee, and hip replacements and put on a lot of weight in addition to the excess weight I was already carrying. Everyone told me that I was pretty and how lucky that I could make anything I wanted. In the past year and a half, I have taken off a hundred pounds. I've gone from a tight 3x to a 2x and am currently knitting a beautiful sweater for myself in a 1x.
I am eating better..Dr Oz has great recipes and supplements to help in weight loss. Do a lot of reading. Find some form of exercise that you love. I ride an outdoor and indoor bike, and am just starting to again take walks. When I'm tired, I stop. Swim, stretch, anything..just move.
I think I've finally found what works for me. People are starting to tell me that I'm pretty...something new for me! You can do it AND above all, knit for yourself!
I'd love to know how you're doing...and what you're knitting!!!

Momma Osa


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Jessica, The only way to go is WEIGHT WATCHERS.

I have had success with WW and found that I didn't have to give up anything that I enjoyed eating. Portion control and meal planning is the answer and drink lots and lots of water. I know that you can do it and I am here for you and offer my heartfelt support. 
DeeDee


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

DEE DEE said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> ...


I've seen weight watchers work wonders. I had a friend who lost weight with WW. Then she got pregnant - and boy! I'd never seen anyone get such a big tummy. She had a beautiful healthy baby, went back on WW, and lost every bit of that baby weight. Last time I saw her, she was still slim. Also, a woman in my church did WW - started about twenty years ago and eventually became a WW leader. Now, all those years later, she's still slim! Another friend of mine, lost years of weight when in her sixties. She's really enjoying those nice clothes. They say it gets easy after a while.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

my youngest daughter is doing WW now & having good success w/it. she was told that doing it online ppl have even better success. i have no idea why

their dad did WW yrs ago & did terrific (they let me sit in so i could get recipes. this was yrs b4 the point system)
he was the only guy in the place & it was fun watching all those women fawn over him lolol guys got 2 eat more than the gals so they had fun ribbing him re: that


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Jessica Jean, there are so many of us in the same boat. Our whole country has a problem. As I have aged (and gotten sore in most of my joints), it is easier to sit & knit than it is to keep moving like we should. We are just going to have to do both to be more healthy. I (WE) feel your pain.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ... got pregnant - and boy! I'd never seen anyone get such a big tummy. She had a beautiful healthy baby, went back on WW, and lost every bit of that baby weight....


Here's my baby weight story ...
I was 220 at conception; 240 just before delivery; 220 the very next day after the birth*s*. 
I was bound and determined to produce very healthy babies, both times. I was 'followed' by a dietitian at the Montreal Diet Dispensary throughout both pregnancies. The goal was a healthy baby at birth; mine were ten pounds each! I guess that counts as healty-at-birth! :-D

The weight only began accumulating after the second kid. As strict as I'd been with myself throughout those two pregnancies and the years of nursing, I seemed to forget it all afterward. I crept up to 240 by the time the baby was 2. I dieted. I did the yo-yo thing. I hovered around 240 for decades. Then the doctor said I had type 2 diabetes, started me on meds, and the weight kept on growing. :-(
Why? 
Physically - easy, not enough calories out. 
Pyschologically - not so easy for me to plumb the whys and wherefores.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I find myself in the same position...however on a petite frame a sweater looks way worse when you are overwieght as I am...I need to get motivated too,so maybe we can help each other.
I am off on a cruise in November ,so not much time to shed the pounds,but if I don't start now I never will.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Jessica-Jean, I am over-weight also and for that reason and the fact that the time it would take me to knit one for myself (unfortunately I am a slow knitter), I could be knitting so many baby things for charity, which I am thoroughly enjoying. I also don't know that I would be able to do it anyway - maybe one day when I manage to lose the weight (trying to now with a lapband in), and feel confident enough to knit one for myself, I will give it a go. Lack of confidence in your knitting skills is not your issue, and I know that other KP members will have good advice for you, but I would just like to let you know that I am thinking of you and not to get discouraged. Love Jenny xx


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, 
When I read your post, it made me sad. Be kind to yourself. You are more than a number on a scale. You have given so much help to people on this forum; you're always ready with advice and excellent information to help others solve their problems. Now it is your turn to pat yourself on your back and do something that will please you. Don't wait for the day to come when you'll reach the imagined perfect weight. Love yourself as you are and take care of yourself in as many ways that you can. You obviously love needlework projects. Treat yourself to that beautiful sweater and you will hopefully feel more beautiful. I'll be waiting to see you post a picture of the completed sweater.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!! You can always come on this forum and we will listen and not judge...just support you. You are beautiful and smart. Remember ...life is not a dress reahearsal.....we only go around once.....do it YOUR way...hugs


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> YOU GO GIRL!!!!! You can always come on this forum and *we will listen and not judge*...just support you. You are beautiful and smart. Remember ...life is not a dress reahearsal.....we only go around once.....do it YOUR way...hugs


That's it! THAT is what has always been missing in my life! Others who willingly listen and who do NOT judge and criticize.

*THANK YOU ALL!*


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > ... I think the first question you need to address is.....what does the extra weight protect you from????...
> ...


Jessica-Jean,
I was quite depressed when I broke my foot, actually way before that, but the foot and problems at work brought it all to the front of my unhappiness. I started a journal "Finding Myself" to explore why I felt the way I did. After an intense week of writing, I came to the conclusion that I'm a good person and the issues I was having just didn't matter if I really wanted to live and improve my life. This was at the same time I was getting over the diverticulitis, starting to loose weight and designed an exercise program that would work for me. 
The point here is: you are in charge, not your mother or your sisters or co-workers. Only you. Start a journal, start exploring why you feel the way you do, go back in time to when you started feeling that way. You'll shed tears, but they'll be tears of relief as the issues melt away. Then the pounds will melt away too. 
(PS: I had tried therapy several years ago and got very little out of it. Taking control of my emotions, issues and life has had much more satisfying results.)


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Hooray for KP!! Jessica-Jean, like many others in this thread, I have also been guilty of the exact same thing. Not only because of the dream of losing weight or the sheer scale of any project for myself larger than a hat, I guess it's also the fact that I have the niggling feeling that if I DO make something for myself, even once I finish all that work, it will still look terrible because I'll be the one wearing it. I finally bit the bullet and made myself something. It was a quirky, original project anyway, so I figured if it looked bad I could always blame the knitting, but it's gotten me nothing but compliments every time I've worn it since. I now have another project, ready to go the minute I finish my current paid project.

I'd say pick something small, a bolero or a shawl, and work your way up to bigger more fitted projects. There's a great craftsy course I took a while ago that really helped me work out how to adjust patterns to a curvy figure: http://www.craftsy.com/class/Curvy-Knits-Plus-Size-Knitting/33


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

criticize??!!?? oh, hon, NEVER!! my weight problem is no more different than yours. i'm down to 76 lbs & cant put any back on!!

dont think i dont feel terrible. i look anorexic! literally skin & bones!!

i've always been a skinny flat-chested kid, but good grief! it's true -- the boobs r the 1st 2 go & when u dont have much 2 begin w/ ... HA!!

standing out in a crowd is putting it mildly

i know i look hidious ... when little kids are overheard in the store *mommy. why does that old lady look so scary?*

believe me, i'm much happier staying home & not going out any more. and i kno thats not good 4 me either

i really dont kno what on earth to do!!

so dont think your alone in this. even tho my weight is just the opposite, it's still very much a problem for me

we'll all make it. and we'll do it 2gthr

Judi~


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> ... a *journal* "Finding Myself" *to explore why I felt the way I did* ...


Thank you, Horsewoofie. I guess this topic was sort of the beginning of that journal. I just didn't know it yesterday.

Thanks for the tip about therapy. i had a feeling it might be more a waste of perfectly good knitting time and yarn money than not.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> candygfnp said:
> 
> 
> > ... my husband tells me that if I treated my best friend the way I treat myself...i wouldn't have a best friend!!...
> ...


If we lived close together I'd be your friend!! ;-) I feel very "alone" most of the time now. After 36 years of marriage, my husband left me for other women. I just keep praying the Lord will help me find a good friend. I'd love to have a good friend who likes to knit/crochet! Jessica Jean, I hope you start your sweater soon! I haven't been knitting very long and haven't gotten the courage up to knit a sweater yet.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have not been in therapy myself but I worked in a psychiatric office typing patient notes dictated by the doctors for a couple years. I have also watched people who WERE going through therapy, people I've known. There are some, I suppose, who DO benefit from it but for the most part I came out realizing that the docs only manage to open up cans of worms that they never tell you how to close. My own personal experience has taught me that whatever happened before is something you cannot change, no matter what you try, or do. Don't worry about things over which you have no control. MOVE ON, forgetting that which is behind and pressing on toward the mark. Let "today" be the starting point for the future. Just one day at a time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> If we lived close together I'd be your friend!! ;-) I feel very "alone" most of the time now. After 36 years of marriage, my husband left me for other women. I just keep praying the Lord will help me find a good friend. I'd love to have a good friend who likes to knit/crochet! Jessica Jean, I hope you start your sweater soon! I haven't been knitting very long and haven't gotten the courage up to knit a sweater yet.


This is not about me knitting myself any particular sweater. Seeing that sweater just made me - at long last - face some personal facts ... which I then blurted out to a rather large audience.  
Knitting is my pacifier. If I'm knitting, then I'm not being lazy, because I'm producing something tangeable and durable (unlike cooking which is too quickly vanished from view). If I'm knitting, I'm not thinking too deeply - most of the time - about hurtful moments. I'm usually thinking about the wonderful moments. There are always some of each.
Knitting a sweater for myself would take less time and effort than any of the queen-sized bed blankets I've churned out over the years. Would I wear it if I knit it? Probably a few times, but I'd be afraid of wearing it out or catching it on something and destroying it, so I wouldn't wear it often.
But that's not the point. How I look or feel (mentally) isn't the point either. Maybe.

Yes, what's past is immutable. Unfortunately, there is no 'delete' button for memories ... at least not for most people. I just need to find a less self-destructive coping mechanism than being fat!

Here's a strange thought. (When you're awake at 3AM, many thoughts are strange!) When my children were tiny, I wished that employers such as mine would allow the younger employees to have more time off - to be more active parents - in exchange for longer hours worked later on in life. I wished that the longer vacations went to the young parents instead of to the older employees. 
Now, retired, I fritter away my time. I know I have earned my pension; the union contracts said it was part of our payment for services rendered. Yet, I'd have relished this vacant time at a younger age and, I would relish still having a job to report to on a regular basis now. When we want time, we can't have it, and when it's not so important, we have too much of it. Midnight musings.

Knitting a sweater is not a great challenge. Knitting a close-fitting sweater - for any kind of curvy body - is more challenging, but do-able. Unless you love to sew (as in needle and thread), do yourself a favour and make a one-piece (top-down or bottom-up, makes no difference) instead of one that requires the knitting of pieces that must be the same length (sleeves, fronts) and then the sewing of them into a whole. Not many knitters also like the sewing up process, so, unless you're one who does, avoid it. It's so easy today (thanks to Ravelry!) to locate one-piece sweater patterns, why do any other kind?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I have not been in therapy myself but I worked in a psychiatric office typing patient notes dictated by the doctors for a couple years. I have also watched people who WERE going through therapy, people I've known. There are some, I suppose, who DO benefit from it but for the most part I came out realizing that the docs only manage to open up cans of worms that they never tell you how to close. My own personal experience has taught me that whatever happened before is something you cannot change, no matter what you try, or do. Don't worry about things over which you have no control. MOVE ON, forgetting that which is behind and pressing on toward the mark. Let "today" be the starting point for the future. Just one day at a time.


Forgetting the past is impossible. Besides, what happened before shaped/created who I _am_ today. I don't hate myself enough to want to eliminate my past!  In fact, I don't think I hate myself at all.

Opening cans of worms they never tell you how to close ... I love the visual I get with that phrase! (white-coated doctors opening giant tin-cans, large wriggly worms swarming out, and the doctors looking at the patient as though to say 'So - what are you waiting for?') Thanks! I'm off to bed for a few hours and I will assuredly dream of cans of worms!!:-D


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

sometimes *blurting out* can b the best therapy going
personally, i call it my *emotional duche*

was just thinking that 2nite when i posted re: being down to 76 lbs. i started mentally beating myself up. why, i dont know. i just thought *i need a good cry. a good emotional duche*

and i still think i do, but it's just not there yet

yeah. 3:33 a.m. i hate insomnia! but thank heaven's for the net, knitting, crocheting, sewing, woodworking ... & a bunch of things i have stashed away i could b doing. but i'd rather be sleeping

think i'll go try that last 1 out again

nite, hon. tomorrow's another day. i really NEED 2 MAKE it a good 1. hope ur's is great, also


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

You know what just go for it in the colour you love and the nicest yarn you can find that pleases you. Wear a solid block of colour T and Pants or skirt underneath that shows off your lovely handiwork to advantage. I too am overweight but have always been little and round But I am sixty three and as the song goes Iam what I am . Go for it girl dont weight to lose a few pounds .....The cardi will never get made ......such a shame


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Save the money for yarn, when taking breaks, knit and relax...for something that is affordable (I know WW works for some, but not all can afford all the foods one is supposed to have on hand),again, for something that is affordable and not hard on joints try pilates (available online) or belly dancing for bbws, Both are great ways to wittle the weight off and we have fun doing it.

This has been my go to===> http://bigbeautifulwellness.com/wordpress/ for inspiration and a great place for resources that does not nag on pound numbers and clothes sizes. They have all kinds of great stuff and the people are just amazing!! Enjoy =)


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Hi Jessica-Jean, I too am big and do not knit for myself,I only did it once, I knitted a gorgeous cardigan and I did not like the way it looked on me and it is still in my wardrobe,10 years later and I have not had the heart to give it away. I too have a permanent wish to be lose the weight but it just wont come off, I have just joined an exercise group each Monday morning for an hour so we will see what happens there. It is not what we look like that matters, but it is what is in our heart and knitting for others makes me so happy, so I will continue to do that. Please don't be so hard on yourself and have a lovely day 
Jessica-Jean.
Regards
Sue Hockey


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > If we lived close together I'd be your friend!! ;-) I feel very "alone" most of the time now. After 36 years of marriage, my husband left me for other women. I just keep praying the Lord will help me find a good friend. I'd love to have a good friend who likes to knit/crochet! Jessica Jean, I hope you start your sweater soon! I haven't been knitting very long and haven't gotten the courage up to knit a sweater yet.
> ...


Jessica Jean, I love your philosophy "Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.
Tact is the art of getting your point across without actually stabbing the other bloke ... Sadly, it's an art I've yet to master; it's so much easier to just poke with a pointy stick!"


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica Jean, it's a beautiful sweater, no different than you just as you are. Make it for yourself. 

I'm glad you have decided to become healthier. You can do it; slow and steady wins the race. Eat healthy, cut out the junk, sugar and white flour stuff, no candy, etc.. By this method I lost 40 pounds over a year's time. I didn't do it "cold turkey"... over the first three months, I weaned myself from what I knew I shouldn't be eating. 

Good luck to you... keep us posted.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

It looks like a lovely sweater. Though I myself am on the smaller side, my 2 friends that over 6 feet wear sweaters and sweatshirts. They look just like everyone. It is a matter of attitude. Make it and wear it. Maybe slow start, wear it as a shawl, then stick your arms in and get use to the feel and look. I bet with your KP personality you can do anything you want. I'd love to see you in the sweater. What color are you going to make?
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ladydog said:


> It looks like a lovely sweater. ... I'd love to see you in the sweater. What color are you going to make?


*IF* I buy the pattern and make it, I have a Xerox box full of the brightest, limpest, brightest orange you've ever seen. _That_ would be my colour of choice!

Why so bright, given my size? I ride a bicycle. In the vain hope of being seen by idiot drivers, I have learned to wear the brightest colours available. A friend gave me four skeins of it for a birthday; I knew the store where she'd bought it. I went there and bought all they had. If I'd been there a year earlier, they'd had about 120 pounds of it! (Yes, yarn by the pound!)


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree I have often said that people should retire when they still feel good and then go back to work when they start slowing down so they will have purpose and a reaason to get out of bed in the morning. I am still enjoying the good side of growing older but I see where it could get hard to have too much free time on your hands. I guess living in the moment is the answer regardless of your age . That and gratitude will get us by.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Hi Jessica-Jean,

I sent you a private message.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > YOU GO GIRL!!!!! You can always come on this forum and *we will listen and not judge*...just support you. You are beautiful and smart. Remember ...life is not a dress reahearsal.....we only go around once.....do it YOUR way...hugs
> ...


Jessica-Jean, you know you can always email me. I will listen and not judge. Most of us here are in the same boat, one way or the other. I may even get motivated to lose some of my excess poundage. Need to move more. I might even start walking each morning again. Who knows. You go girl. :thumbup:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It affects your wallet too: http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2010/10/07/study-your-weight-affects-your-salary/
Those of us who share this problem also know it's not about loving oneself; it's about feeling good. You can't put 15 people in a car meant for 6 and expect it to perform well. It's shorter to list the parts that don't hurt when you are seriously overweight. I tried WW but couldn't eat all the food. My helpful GP tells me our type of metabolism is too efficient so we need less that the average diet. At least I now know I'm too efficient at something  


bonbf3 said:


> lynnmac said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean I know exactly what you are feeling. I've been big all my life and it is a daily battle that we get tired of fighting day in and day out. The other thing is I don't care for how sweaters cling to the body. I also get warm easily, so here in California, we don't have much use for sweaters thankfully. We sisters have to stick together and learn to accept ourselves as we are while we work on trying to improve ourselves. God Bless you on this journey and know you are not alone sister.
> ...


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Good morning, Jessica Jean, 

You are an absolute gem of a lady. I love your comments and you are so right on so many levels. I Love the sound of that bright orange sweater. I just want to wish you a happy day. How I'd love to have a cup of coffee with you. I think you are a terrific friend.

Maddi

P.S. Please tell me you didn't dream about cans of wiggling worms last night.....eeeek! Very cute answer.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ladydog said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a lovely sweater. ... I'd love to see you in the sweater. What color are you going to make?
> ...


I only love looking at and wearing bright colors!! I too did not want to knit for myself, but then got an idea. If I knit ONE size down, I might get into the sweaters. So, starting last fall, I have made 3, between the dozens I have made for my granddaughters, Sister, daughter, boyfriend and others. I love sweaters. Most days, I make sure to have a really interesting book and take it to the gym in my building and try to work up to an hour on the bike or elliptical.

In the evening, when the hunger overtakes me due to all my medications, it is all the air popped pop corn I can shove down my face, with some great low calorie seasonings that there are now.

My knitting goes everywhere with me and otherwise keeps my hands from reaching for my beloved cookies. Dr Oz has some supplements that I am trying too. Since the first Of the year, I am down from 193 to 169. And, the neon orange sweater is still too small, but it is 95 degrees out so I still have time!!

My lavender fits already as does the mohair. Guess the next one will have to be One smaller, I am making my own carrot on a stick, but for me, I am getting lucky and it is working.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> ... Please tell me you didn't dream about cans of wiggling worms last night...


Well, I might have ... if I'd had more than two and a half hours sleep! Maybe I will yet :-D , whenever I get a chance to sleep today! But I don't honestly think so. It's never worked for me to actively _try_ to dream of/on a particular subject.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

justfara said:


> I only love looking at and wearing bright colors!! I too did not want to knit for myself, but then got an idea. If I knit ONE size down, I might get into the sweaters. So, starting last fall, I have made 3, between the dozens I have made for my granddaughters, Sister, daughter, boyfriend and others. I love sweaters. Most days, I make sure to have a really interesting book and take it to the gym in my building and try to work up to an hour on the bike or elliptical.
> 
> In the evening, when the hunger overtakes me due to all my medications, it is all the air popped pop corn I can shove down my face, with some great low calorie seasonings that there are now.
> 
> ...


Way to go!!! :thumbup:

I have to seriously reconsider buying that pattern! ... and making it just a tad too small ...


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > ... Please tell me you didn't dream about cans of wiggling worms last night...
> ...


Oh, thank goodness...... Phew!! You have a wonderful sense of humor. I sure had to laugh at your "vision".

Hugs,
Maddi


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sitting here with the biggest smile on my face to be part of this lovely supportive community!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Leland Sandy said:


> I'm sitting here with the biggest smile on my face to be part of this lovely supportive community!


I'm smiling with you. I, too, LOVE this big family of supporters. It is just wonderful.


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean
I went passed this posting several times this morning and then had to see what it was about. I saw your picture and my mouth fell open. I hope you have noticed that there are 19 pages (at last check) of people who love your and want only the best for you.
The sweater is beautiful. KNIT IT NOW! That lovely young girl who is a size 0, only buttons the top button. We all thank you for all of your help with our projects. This is our gift to you, our support through anything you want to do. XOXO Judy in Fl.


----------



## Norene (Aug 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean. I can feel for you. I went on Craftsy.com and they have classes you can buy very reasonably and one of them is plus size knitting. It shows you how to make s mold of your body and it allows you to measure and fit sweaters perfectly. I was very excited to find it. Go ahead and make that sweater and when you lose that "excess baggage" you can knit another. God bless


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Jessica Jean, it's me again. Rowan issue #44 has an entire section called knitting goes large. The patterns are fab. The book is made to drool over. I had to have it. It would be worth your while to try to find the issue. I have the same problem as many others I'm 5'8" and have weighed over 200lbs at times. I'm now about 188 but that's no big difference. anyway, do what makes you happy and don't loose touch with us. XOXO Judy in Fl. (very wet)


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, Jessica Jean.

I meant to write something last night about this, but I was on my tablet, which makes all but the simplest replies difficult, and also makes me prone to typing errors, which you may have noticed if you've read many of my replies.

I have hypothyroidism, and my medicine was unavailable for two months at the beginning of last year and I gained at least 30 pounds in those two months. I'm have a difficult time with it, and I don't want you to overlook the possibility that you might have a similar problem.

I've said that to a lot of people who tell me their doctor tested them and they don't have it, but doctors are trained very carefully to NOT recognize hypothyroidism. You can get more information about it here: http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/

Go to one of the doctors that they recommend on the site, and find out if it's a problem for you for real, NOT from a general practitioner, and ESPECIALLY not from an endocrynologist.

I've been a professional artist since 1961, and I can tell you that the sweater you want to make is a beautiful sweater, but on the model it already looks too small and adds 5 to 10 pounds to the model's appearance. This might be more flattering if you made it a size larger than you normally wear.

The second sweater, the one that somebody recommended would be flattering for someone who's heavier. In a color you like, I think it would be a good one for you. Making a sweater that's a size too small is guaranteed to make you (or anybody) look heavier than you are.

Please do get your thyroid checked by a doctor who knows what they're doing, and if you are hypothyroid, make sure they prescribe natural desiccated thyroid such as Armor Thyroid, WestThroid or Nature Throid. Undiagnosed hypothyroidism can cause a whole pile of other health problems, that's why the drug companies don't want the doctors to be able to recognize it. Then they can sell hypothyroid people a whole pile of drugs to control the symptoms. Make sure you read the list of symptoms. If you don't have ANY of them, then don't bother about the doctor, but if you have any of them, please see a doctor.

I know this sounds bad, but I really want to make sure that you're healthy in this respect.


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I just found a booklet at Michaels....called Patons NEXT STEPS THREE- create your own cardigan.....I think it was about $4.99, anyway it has patterns from extra small to size 5XL and I think it shows how to design your own sweater.I thought it was a good bargain, but I tend to make hats, scarfs, shopping bags and dishcloths as they are quick and I don't have to read a pattern, as that is my downfall. I think if you know how to make things for yourself you should treat yourself with the beautiful things that you make.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm with you with bright colors for bikers.... my son wears bright orange and lime green... both knock your eyes out but everyone sees him! BTW, my husband was in 3 major bike accidents, hospitalized each time; he wore orange, but not the bright of today! More power to you in your choice.
Ride on, and on, and on....


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Jessica Jean,
You are a special person and deserve to have a hand-knit sweater for yourself. Go for it. As for the weight, you are beautiful inside and out -- regardless of how many pounds you carry with you. Life is too short to put off things until tomorrow. If you would love to make the sweater for yourself, please do it. Think of all the pleasure you will get wearing it. And if you lose the weight, your sweater will make another woman feel good when you give it away!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Maggie Mae said:


> Jessica Jean,
> You are a special person and deserve to have a hand-knit sweater for yourself. Go for it. As for the weight, you are beautiful inside and out -- regardless of how many pounds you carry with you. Life is too short to put off things until tomorrow. If you would love to make the sweater for yourself, please do it. Think of all the pleasure you will get wearing it. And if you lose the weight, your sweater will make another woman feel good when you give it away!


What a great suggestion! I wish there was a button under your post that said "like" the way there is on Facebook and Ravelry. I would have clicked it.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I would venture to say that many of us are not the size that we want to be and spending money or time for clothes to fit us at this size seems like surrendering to it. 

For me I have come to think that if we are ever going to make the changes we need to to be the size we want it will require us to love ourselves enough to do it. So my advice is to love yourself enough to make yourself a beautiful sweater. This is the only life we get, spending it hating yourself for a minor character flaw that is far outweighed by your goodness (I read your posts!) is not worthy of you.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Oooo! I love that. It is going right into the future projects pile. :thumbup: 


horsewoofie said:


> I'm knitting this sweater for my plus-size niece. I bought her a bling long sleeve t-shirt to go under it. Sweater's coming along great, in a pink/cream homespun. It'll be her Christmas present.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-flatteringJacket.html?noImages=


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Jessica Jean, I agree with all the good advice already given. I'm not the girl I was at twenty nor yet the gal I'll be a 80. Still, I'm proud of the woman I am and accept myself extra poune, creaky knees, graying hair and all. Of course you should make the sweater! It is a pretty pattern and not fussy so you will look great in it.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Hi, Jessica Jean.
> 
> I meant to write something last night about this, but I was on my tablet, which makes all but the simplest replies difficult, and also makes me prone to typing errors, which you may have noticed if you've read many of my replies.
> 
> ...


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Hi, Jessica Jean.
> 
> I meant to write something last night about this, but I was on my tablet, which makes all but the simplest replies difficult, and also makes me prone to typing errors, which you may have noticed if you've read many of my replies.
> 
> ...


I have hypothyroidism too. I also had a difficult time getting Armour thyroid 2 years ago. I had Forest Lab. on speed dial. I called everyday to find out when they would start producing the dosage I needed. Costco ordered it every day to try to get it in. My niece was able to find a compounding drug store that made it for her daughter. Of course, it cost 3 - 4 times more, but at least she was able to get it. Hopefully we won't have to go through that again. I still have a difficult time losing weight.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > YOU GO GIRL!!!!! You can always come on this forum and *we will listen and not judge*...just support you. You are beautiful and smart. Remember ...life is not a dress reahearsal.....we only go around once.....do it YOUR way...hugs
> ...


Jessica-Jean,
I, too, missed you during your sabbatical from KP. You have always struck me as an incredibly kind and caring woman who gives encouragement along with your knitting advice. I'm very glad you are back and that this forum feels safe enough to open up a bit. It's a good place - and you are an important part of it. I hope you will lean into and use the comfort and kindness offered by all to you. You have certainly shared your comfort and kindness with us.
Linda


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Thank you, Jessica-Jean, for "blurting out your feelings". If you had not "blurted" the rest of us would not have had the opportunity to blurt our feelings either. It has been a good conversation for all of us.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I only knit one sweater in my life for me because I too, was very large and i took me a year to make it. I have since underwent gastric bypass surgery a year ago and knit 3 for my self. Putting that first sweater in a bag with the "fat" clothes was deeply satisfying. Go ahead and make one. Why deny yourself the pleasure of wearing something just for you no matter what size you are.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't add anything that hasn't already been said. I always enjoy your posts, candor, opinions, and vast knitting knowledge. 

Candor has been a problem my whole life -- as in, many people think I'm rather outspoken. 

I also had a lot of negative comments from my parents when I was growing up. I don't think we ever completely recover from those comments, but I can look back and understand they had difficulties too. 

Yeah, I could stand to lose some weight too.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


Jessica Jeana,
I have had a weight problem my whole life... I've tried EVERY to lose weight... pills, hypnotism, liquid diet, low fat,
no fat, carbs, starvation, stomach staple, and finally gastric by-pass. I've lost hundreds of pounds thru the years... and
gained MOST of them back.
I buy clothes, give them away, and then have had to re-buy
the same sizes again and again...
I've made novenas, prayed, begged... all to no avail.
What I say is this;
Never deny yourself things that are for you, that will make you happy or feel pretty. What's a sweater if you wear it and enjoy wearing it... and then have to give it to someone
else to make them happy? If you could, you could take it apart and knit it smaller... imagine how good that could make you feel? 
But, don't put off until tomorrow what you could be enjoying today... tomorrow may never come.
P.S. I've gained several lbs since my old avitar picture, so I decided to put my dog on instead... she's skinny! : )


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I am a nurse and I know that your problem is as difficult to deal with as being overwieght.We all have something to deal with I firmly believe that everyone has their issues.We are lucky to have a place like this to discuss and a shared passion for knitting to keep us from going insane.Be kind to yourself and I promise to do the same.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> ...


wlk4fun647 - I love your picture! You look great to me! I'm beginning to think that size is just a normal variation. I had a friend who was overweight - she didn't eat any more than I did, and she was very active. I also know of people who were overweight who lived just as long as those who were not. Some of us are tall, some short. Nobody condemns that. Some of us are very thin, some medium, some very stout - and everything in between. Why is one better than another? If it's that hard for a person to lose weight, maybe their weight is right for them. Too many people make judgments on looks. I think it's in our DNA - and I think we've been brainwashed by the media to think one way is good - young, thin, and wrinkle-free! Not me.


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Hi Jessica: There is hope - for starters, if your finances/insurance permit it, stomach stapling (can't remember the medical name for it). I know a few ladies that have had this done/they have lost lots of weight. One, for health reasons/also, for your emotional well-being, you can loose it if you want to bad enough. The lady above mentioned exercising/diet; she's 100% right. My doctor told me that I was borderline diabetic if I didn't cut the sugar out of my diet - result - lost 13 lbs. in a month. Yes, it's hard work, but please remember - YOU ARE WORTH IT!!! I have lost 46 lbs., get on the scale every AM, and it doesn't lie. It keeps me on track. God Bless - Kathy from WI


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

just remember, we are all here to support you. make the sweater!!! kristi


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

jessica jean, I was talking to my dad and he was telling me that a cousin had gotten married. I said again, thats good. He said the girl was very nice and a Big girl like you. (meaning me) That really hurt! I know I'm overweight, but dont need it thrown in myself. Its people like my dad that make us feel self-conscious. I said my prayers and found some strength. We are beautiful on the inside. I knitted my first doily and am gonna keep it, it came out not bad. I can crochet them, but knitting was my first try. Keep your spirit up!!!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Jessica Jean....what a lovely name!
I also have not made sweaters for myself. The first & last sweater I knit when I was a beginning knitter was too bulky and heavy and it showed in the sweater. I never wore it in public, so I can relate to what you say. Even though I'm very short and fat, I've decided to knit the Wragby Cardigan that I saw in Knitscene magazine. It's a top-down cardigan from the same designer, Carol Feller. I'm an experienced knitter now and know I will have to make adjustments as I knit. All the comments I'v read on Ravelry give me hope that this time I picked a good pattern that will fit.

Don't give up on knitting sweaters for yourself! There are so many good designers out there on the internet that design for real women who don't have perfect figures...and who cares anyway! What's important is what's in your heart & soul.

God bless!

Olga
(aka laceluvr)


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear, dear Jessica Jean....thank God you are back!!! I have missed you..and from reading all of these pages I know so many others have missed you too....I have always liked, admired and respected you...how very brave and real you have been to open up about your feelings....we have much in common on that score...I have had to learn how to loop MANY people off my dance card...permanetly...I was in chemo when my mother died..and what did I feel? I felt relief....sad, but true...it was the end of an era that needed to pass...that was several years ago and I STILL have to let the negative feelings wash over me and then I can let them go.....

Now...about that sweater knitting issue....I am so glad to hear that you have laid in a supply of orange yarn!!Make yourself something gorgeous with it...and enjoy every minute of the knitting and the wearing!!! (I don't knit sewaters for myself either, but I wear them, love them...I let Eileen Fisher make them because she knows how to make a sweater that will make any woman feel fabulous!...and yes, buying them seriously cuts into what I can spend on yarn...
julie


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I am retired so don't wear sweaters as much as I used to. but even though I've gained weight, most of the sweaters I knit long ago still fit. I'm tired of guessing which plus size pattern will fit. Started a sweater two years ago and have put off finishing it because it has come out too big. May wear it around the house rather than donate it. My senior knitting group was given donated wool yarn and since I'm the only one who uses wool I've been making sweaters for charity, i.e., children in cold countries and for people on the reservations in this country. I find that more fulfilling than trying to make more sweaters for myself that I don't need.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lovespurple said:


> I find that more fulfilling than trying to make more *sweaters for myself that I don't need.*


 :thumbup: Yes! Indeed!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Jessica Jean you said earlier that you had been knitting since 1954 so you are just a few years older than i am. This means that your children are not young and should know better than to put you down. Are they larger people? and take out their frustration on you because they don't have control over themselves. 

I have to admit i was heartbroken to hear you say that from a child you had been belittled, by family, spouse and your children.

This is more than whether or not to knit a sweater, its about self esteem. Knitting the sweater is a start, it will show people that you care for yourself and in turn will make you feel beautiful.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I think instead of a sweater I am going to make myself a swirl. My Knit Swirl book arrived yesterday and I am so excited! If you haven't seen this yet you need to look it up. It is a cross between a sweater and jacket, it is beautiful! Am I allowed to say that there is a Knit Swirl Facebook page and it shows women of all sizes modeling and it really looks good on all the women. So I think that will be my next project for myself. I think I will even ravel a project I started recently. I hadn't been liking the way it looked and now I don't want to finish it. I feel the need to begin the Swirl. I'm very curious what you all think of it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just found and liked the Facebook page for Knit Swirl. 

It was mentioned that it looks good on different size women, but what they're doing is showing an individual sweater on several different women. One size on a pitite, thin woman and the same sweater on a plus size woman, and it fits and looks great on both!

You could make one of these, wear it now, and even if you lost weight, it would still fit and look good! And it seems to be very flattering to everyone.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For years I've rationalized my non-knitting of sweaters _for mysef_ by saying that shawls and blankets fit _any_one, whereas a sweater must truly *fit* a particular body.
> Just now, while reading about a lovely sweater pattern I would love to make ( http://www.stolenstitches.com/ http://www.ravelry.com/groups/carol-feller-100th-pattern-kal ), I finally ran into the _real_ reason I don't knit myself a sweater. It is ... my size.
> 
> I'm big; I would still be big _even if_ I lost the hundred or so extra pounds. After all, there aren't that many big-boned, six-foot-tall women around, except possibly in Scandanavia. Because I have the permanent hope/desire to lose that extra weight, I don't knit myself a sweater. A sweater that fits me right now would have to be either completely re-knit, or given away with the 'fat' clothes.
> ...


I can identify with that, Jessica-Jean--accessories & hm dec.--& maybe b/c my mom told me, it would take too much yarn!?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I just found and liked the Facebook page for Knit Swirl.
> 
> It was mentioned that it looks good on different size women, but what they're doing is showing an individual sweater on several different women. One size on a pitite, thin woman and the same sweater on a plus size woman, and it fits and looks great on both!
> 
> You could make one of these, wear it now, and even if you lost weight, it would still fit and look good! And it seems to be very flattering to everyone.


I got my book from an online sale and it is a hardback and very nice. Shows all the options so now I have to decide which one to make. I am leaning toward the Strata Sphere and the Coat of Many Colors.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Jessica-Jean you are a true inspiration to so many of us, please take the time to pamper yourself and make the sweater!!! If you loose weight so be it, if you maintain your current weight, so be it. YOU DESERVE TO BE CUDDLED YARN.
> 
> After reading most of the posts on this thread, I agree completely, *life is for living and enjoying*. You my dear friend (although we have never met) are an inspiration to all of us who know you. You have touched so many of us with you gentle quiet advice.
> 
> ...


count me in--KP meetings instead of weightwatchers?


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

That war is over, it's

"Time to Knit for the Kaiser"! 

[during the war, if you were knitting for yourself instead of socks for the boys, you were helping the Kaiser.]


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> That war is over, it's "Time to Knit for the Kaiser"!
> 
> during the war, if you were knitting for yourself instead of socks for the boys, you were helping the Kaiser.


 :thumbup: 
*The war?* As in what we now refer to as WWI? I admit to being old, but not _that_ old  ! My house is though; it was built in 1913.
I love the phrase though, as outdated as it may be. Yes, I agree. It's time to knit for the Kaiser! (Or knit instead of _eating_ a kaiser?!) ;-)


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> JJ u just said it all!!
> 
> *change in my attitude towards myself, and let the rest go hang!*
> 
> ...


*Yeah, and start in the upper left hand corner!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> sibergirl said:
> 
> 
> > ...*Don't let fear* (fear of losing pounds, fear of the sweater not fitting, etc.) *rule your life!*
> ...


One word of warning (premature maybe): When you lose the weight, not to exeed your husband's comfort zone; or the issue will not be your fears, but his insecurity/jealousy, that someone might look at you.

I believe, I'm a perfectionist today, b/c I never could do anything right. Can't please everybody--might as well please yourself!
As a mother/wife always put myself last, just never got out of that mode.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I've decided I'd like a Swirl, too. However, does anyone know why that book is SO expensive? The cheapest I've seen is $26.00 and I've seen it for $40.00. Just idle curiosity on my part, I guess.... Just wonder'n..

Could one of you who has the book give me an idea of what it might cost to make one? I'm definately in the "it might take too much yarn" catagory!!!! HA! What do they recommend it be made of? I'm going to buy the book, just trying to decide if it is worth it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

well i have to agree, my problem is that even if i lost my baby weight and new part time worker weight gain i'd still need at least a 2x, i have a 51 inch bustline at my skinniest and right now its 53 inches. an we are talking about 150 lbs to loose for ideal weight to height. so lots of yarn and time for a sweater for me. eventually i'lll make one anyway, good luck Jessica-Jean


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My mum was a big lady all her life but she had jumpers and also cardigans. I made her a lovely jumper which she can no longer wear as she has lost heaps of weight, albeit 88 years old.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

The sweater would go quicker if ya used bulky yarn.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

I am a six foot tall, big boned gal from Oklahoma and I say go for it! It is a beautiful pattern and it will look great on you. No matter what size you are at this moment you have to do things for yourself that make you feel good. I have denied myself for so many years raising kids and taking care of the LH and didn't take very good care of my self (which probably explains much of my weight problems today). Be good to yourself! Pick out the yarn you like and knit the sweater you love and wear it proudly - you may be very surprized at the reactions you get!


----------



## Craigaboney (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. Feel exactly the same myself. Just have a hard time getting the will power working. I'm new to kp but already feel like I have lots in common with other members


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it is difficult to make a sweater to fit no matter what size you are. There are so many variables to get right- needle size, yarn etc. I have an awful time making a sweater to fit so please Jessica Jean don't be so hard on yourself! I'm sure there are a lot of knitters out there who have the same problem I just described.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean,
I say knit it in a yarn you love. It's a beautiful pattern, so go for it!

I've never knit myself a decent sweater I could wear in public or even give away, so it ended up at the Goodwill. Now that I'm retired, I'm going to try to knit myself a sweater that fits me. I'm very short and overweight so fit has always been an issue. So I bought the Knit Picks pattern for the "Really Fits Top Down Cardigan for All Seasons" The instructions are so well written with so many options to get a good fit that I'm going to give it a try.
If nothing else, I'll enjoy the knitting process itself.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Really_Fits_Top_Down_Cardigan_For_All_Seasons__D12122220.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> I say knit it in a yarn you love. It's a beautiful pattern, so go for it!
> 
> I've never knit myself a decent sweater I could wear in public or even give away, so it ended up at the Goodwill. Now that I'm retired, I'm going to try to knit myself a sweater that fits me. I'm very short and overweight so fit has always been an issue. So I bought the Knit Picks pattern for the "Really Fits Top Down Cardigan for All Seasons" The instructions are so well written with so many options to get a good fit that I'm going to give it a try.
> ...


Thanks for the tip! Maybe someday, when my WIPs are fewer.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

I do believe this is the first topic ever where I've read an entire 22 pages of posts! J-J, it seems you have plenty of company. And, here I am, joining the group.

This brings to mind another web-site I used to visit and participate in. http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ is specifically for those of us who have changes to make. I was following one guy on there who took off well over 300 lbs. Amazing!

The other day, on a different topic here, I bumped into a MyFitnessPal buddy. All the time we chatted on that site and we never knew we shared knitting, too.

So thanks, J-J for this little nudge to get me back to MFP to complete what I started and never finished. Maybe you can try it out and we can be buddies there, too. Maybe a lot of KPers will go there and we can have a club on that site. How fun would that be?!?!?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I do believe this is the first topic ever where I've read an entire 22 pages of posts! J-J, it seems you have plenty of company. And, here I am, joining the group.
> 
> This brings to mind another web-site I used to visit and participate in. http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ is specifically for those of us who have changes to make. I was following one guy on there who took off well over 300 lbs. Amazing!
> 
> ...


Over there, I'm JessicaJeann. I haven't really done much on it, because I haven't bothered really studying the 'how to'.


----------

